# Smashed World, Part II



## Dalamar (Sep 21, 2002)

This is the second part of the Smashed World game.
In the first part, the group got together and left to a quest to stop the undead that have been increasingly active in the north. They also met a caravan transporting undead to a gladiatorial arena and made friends with Alexander VonStone, who was taking care of the caravan's security.

To read the whole story, go here


----------



## Jarval (Sep 21, 2002)

Lorcan continues along the road, musing over the last encounter.

"It worries me that the undead are being used for sport.  As Alexander said, it will remove some of the caution with which people treat them.  And I can't see that being for the good..."

He frowns as he rides, deep in thought.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 21, 2002)

*Durban*

"Yes, I hardly think they're sporting. If nothing else, the undead are formerly sentients. It's almost sacreligious when you consider how the abused dead are being further degraded in their undead state.

"Perhaps our quest can help rid that problem as well."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Sep 21, 2002)

Horros seems to be slightly angry at something as he responds to Lorcan's comment, "True, as they use the lesser undead their fear of them lessens. Soon they will probably try to capture some more powerful undead for greater challenge. Those are intelligent, and they can play submissive for a while, but soon they will make their move, and take advantage from the fact that we let them into our cities. It's going to get bloody. I only wish I could get my hand on that idiots throat who cooked this thing up."


----------



## Jarval (Sep 21, 2002)

Lorcan nods in agreement with Durban and Horros' comments.

"Maybe we can do something about this.  We should talk to Alexander's mage friend.  Perhaps she might offer her help if she knows Alexander is opposed to the undead fights."


----------



## Luddite (Sep 23, 2002)

"If one wants to hunt the undead, then they should go to them.  They are abominations, and should not be taken lightly.  There is little wrong with removing fear of such creatures, but forgetting respect of the vile horrors that they can cause is another matter.  The games could instill more bravery for those to follow, and faith in those that stay that the undead will oneday begone from our
site."

-Zon


----------



## Jarval (Sep 23, 2002)

"Perhaps you are right, Zon.  And the gods know, people need all the bravery they can get in these grim times.  But is butchering the corpses of our fellow men the answer?"  Lorcan scratches at his beard, mulling over Zon's words.


----------



## Luddite (Sep 23, 2002)

Zon contemplates as well on his beardless chin.

"The cost of the bravery may be complacency.  That would be a far greater evil then the fear that would be removed."

Zon nudges his reluctent mount foward from a rare tuft of ediable grass along the dusty road.

"The seer that the caravan driver mention would help in unraveling the mysteries of these undead."

-Zon


----------



## Zhure (Sep 25, 2002)

*Durban*

Durban scratches.

"Either Ceinwein has flees or I got them from the camp. I'm assuming it was from the camp."


----------



## Zack2216 (Sep 25, 2002)

"All of you have good points. Just aslong as the undead are removed from this land. Though people will one day not fear them, there will always be people like us to help combat them. Yes, we will eventually forget, but that doesn't mean that we can't remember or learn again."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 25, 2002)

As the party converses, the day starts setting to an evening. It seems they didn't get really far today but, on the other hand, they learned much.
It isn't really dark yet and the party can keep going for a few hours without running the risk of the horses misstepping in the dark. The landscape is still the same boring one that it was yesterday.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 27, 2002)

*Durban*

"We should press on for a few hours, then get some rest later."


----------



## Zack2216 (Sep 28, 2002)

"Aye"


----------



## Jarval (Sep 28, 2002)

Lorcan pushes Ceinwein forwards gently, upping the pace slightly.  He studies the surrounding countryside, looking for a good campsite.


----------



## Luddite (Sep 28, 2002)

After a few hours, when the light begins to fade, Zon has fallen asleep on his horse.  His horse, realizing this, walks by a nearby tree and attemps to knock the dwarf off.  

Zon wakes up as the tree hits him and he falls to the ground, but recovers gracefully.  He looks around at the area.

"Here is a good place to rest."

The horse walks over to the tree and waits for Zon to unsaddle, and feed the mount.

-Zon


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 28, 2002)

The tree that Zon 'found' is part of a group of around dozen trees scattered on both sides of the path. The smallest trees are withered but still alive, apparently because the larger trees are using all the nutrition from the ground.
The larger trees are still quite alive and one even has a few small apples in it.
The river leading to the central lake is around a mile away at this point, altho it would seem to near the path further along.

There are signs of recent camping on the spot and Lorcan determines them to be at most little over day old.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 28, 2002)

Lorcan walks over to the apple tree, glad to see the sight of fresh fruit.

"This looks a pleasant place to camp, and from the ashes I guess we're not the only one to have thought that."

He walks back to Ceinwein, and removes his tent from her saddlebag.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 29, 2002)

*Durban*

Durban dismounts as well. "It's good to be afoot again. I think the fresh fruit is a good sign that we should camp here."


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 5, 2002)

*BUMP*ity, there's really nothing for me to post. Everybody going to sleep?


----------



## Jarval (Oct 5, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> **BUMP*ity, there's really nothing for me to post. Everybody going to sleep? *




I think that's the plan, although we'll have one person on guard at all times.  Lorcan will take the first watch.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Oct 6, 2002)

"I think camping here should be okay too". Horros tends his horse, and starts helping the group at making camp.

 It's a shame there's nothing remarkable to post. Anyway Horros prefers the last watch.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 6, 2002)

*Durban*

Durban will gladly volunteer for his share of watches.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 7, 2002)

"I have no problem staying on watch. Whenever is fine."


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 17, 2002)

"So, who will watch first?"


----------



## Jarval (Oct 17, 2002)

"I'll take first watch.  This place interests me."

Lorcan sits on the ground, sword drawn.  He studies his surroundings, keeping a careful eye out for any danger.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 17, 2002)

*Durban*

"Wake me for second watch, then."


----------



## Luddite (Oct 17, 2002)

Zon quietly settles down to sleep.  

"I shall take what ever watch is needed."

-Zon


----------



## Howling Coyote (Oct 30, 2002)

*BUMP*

Seems like this games pretty much dead.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 1, 2002)

Howling Coyote said:
			
		

> **BUMP*
> 
> Seems like this games pretty much dead. *




It does seem a bit quiet, doesn't it 

Dalamar, we've all camped for the night, so we're waiting for an update from you.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 2, 2002)

I know, but I've been majorly busy with a two week school project and I haven't had enough time to write the update yet. Getting to it today or tomorrow (hopefully today).


----------



## Howling Coyote (Nov 4, 2002)

Can't really complain, I've been busy with my own studies too (and with my rpg group). The rest of the time I've been so brain dead that I really haven't been reading the boards for a while.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 11, 2002)

*Durban*

Durban wakes from his nap and then finds the relief guard. He has an odd smile on his face, as if he's had pleasant dreams.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 14, 2002)

Lorcan wakes and looks around, as if expecting to see someone.  Disappointed, he lies back down with a thoughtful expression.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 23, 2002)

*Durban*

.. takes watch, hoping nothing goes *bump* in the night.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 24, 2002)

The morning comes without interruption. Everyone feels rested and refreshed after a good night's sleep.
The last traces of the caravan they met yesterday can be seen fading to the horizon and the wind causes rattling sounds in the trees surrounding the party.

Don't worry if I don't post for a while, I'll get back to it (as witnessed by my other game that is starting to kick back after a couple of months).


----------



## Jarval (Nov 25, 2002)

Lorcan wakes, stands and streches.

"This may sound an odd question, but did any of you dream last night?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 25, 2002)

"Strage enough, I did have a dream. My parents visited me in my sleep, and gave me a gift. Hopefully it will help me in the future."


----------



## Zhure (Nov 25, 2002)

*Durban*

"I, too, had an odd dream. Xan Yae came and visited me in a dream, but I don't think she felt it necessary to give us detailed instructions."


----------



## Zhure (Nov 25, 2002)

*Durban*

"What sort of dream did you have, Lorcan?"

After waiting for a response, Durban will talk about his own dream: "Xan Yae appeared to me, offering a gift, but offering no clues as to my quest. Her gift is a sacred one and I can't speak of it, but perhaps everyone had a similar experience?"


----------



## Jarval (Nov 27, 2002)

"I dreamt that I was being pursued by the undead, through a dead forest.  Then I ran into a clearing where a woman in armor stood.  I think she may have been Ehlonna."  Lorcan touches the unicorn clasp that holds his cloak.  "She taught me much about the dead, and their weaknesses."

He starts to light a fire while he listens to his companions discuss the night's events.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Nov 27, 2002)

Horros seems awfully quiet this morning, even more than usual, and seems to want to be alone.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 9, 2002)

Sorry, forgot that my initial post got lost when I couldn't post for one weekend.

The party proceeds in their morning 'ceremonies' without interruption.
What are you going to do now?


----------



## Jarval (Dec 9, 2002)

After breakfast, Lorcan gathers up his gear and saddles Ceinwein, ready for the off.


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 10, 2002)

I pick up my stuff, waiting for the others to finish up.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Dec 10, 2002)

Horros quietly gathers his stuff, and gets ready to leave.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 10, 2002)

*Durban*

Durban packs his few belongings and trots along beside the others.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 14, 2002)

*Bump!*


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 14, 2002)

The companions travel without interruption for the day.
They do come across a carcass of a dead animal, but a quick inspection reveals it to be probably attacked by a bulette.

When the sun starts setting behind the Mountains, the landscape around you is barren, showing nothing but wasteland and the river to the side.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 14, 2002)

*Durban*

"A bullete? I've heard of those. Nasty things. Let's hope it isn't coming back...."

Durban keeps a watchful eye out for ground-based movement while looking for a campsite.


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 19, 2002)

"We will have to keep up a better watch in the event that the thing comes back. We should keep moving, it might come back."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 19, 2002)

As the group moves on, they are greeted with more of nothing. Nobody spots the bulette around and any place within sight would seem like an equally good camping place.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 19, 2002)

Finding the best looking spot, Lorcan begins the business of setting up camp and lighting a cooking fire.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Dec 20, 2002)

Horros helps making the camp as usual. Although still gloomy, there has been some improvement to his attitude during the day.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 20, 2002)

Which one of you is carrying fire wood? 
None of the chars in the Rogues Gallery thread had any and there really isn't anything but some grass to burn around you.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 20, 2002)

*Durban*

Durban scouts around for some dried grass to tie into knots that might burn, and looks for some dried dung as well.

"We may have to have a cold camp tonight."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 24, 2002)

Durban manages to collect grass for a nice fire, enough to warm up everybodys hands at least. The dry grass burns fast and a new batch needs to be thrown to the fire to keep it from going out.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 24, 2002)

*Durban*

"Ah, better than freezing. I'm open to suggestions from the more wilderness trained among us."


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 24, 2002)

whoosh, I role for a wilderness lore/knowledge nature (I don't even know if I have those, its been a while since I looked at my character sheet) to find materials to keep the fire going or potential means of keeping the fire going.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 25, 2002)

You succeed in finding some roots by digging the ground a bit. The roots are dry and burn easily, but they aren't large and will thus burn out quickly.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 25, 2002)

Following the druid's lead, Lorcan takes a quick scout of the land around the campsite, looking for firewood (Wilderness Lore +9).


----------



## Zhure (Dec 26, 2002)

*Durban*

Durban will tag along with Lorcan, hoping to learn a few things about survival skills.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 26, 2002)

Lorcan finds out that most of the things suitable for burning have already been collected. With Durban's meager assistance, however, they find some dried animal droppings that will do as fuel for the fire, even if the odor isn't the best possible.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 28, 2002)

Well pleased with his finds, Lorcan sits by the now smelly fire and eats another of his trail rations before settling down on guard.

"I'll take first watch."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 29, 2002)

*Durban*

"And I volunteer for the middle watch."

Durban then rolls himself in his blanket, with shortsword sheathed under the pillow.


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 30, 2002)

'I'll take last watch."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 3, 2003)

*...*

_...quietly they wait in case something goes *bump* in the night._


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 3, 2003)

Twice! Twice I've started writing the post for this but had to leave before I got it finished and then forgot. Maybe I'll get it this time, nobody'll probably disrupt me at 2.16AM.

The night goes well, none of the watches noticed anything.
(Speeding things up) The party quickly eats their breakfast and mounts to get on with the trip.
An hour before midday, the group climbs a small hill and can see the Coast, a city resting on the shores of the lake in the middle of the Valley (Now, was that a long sentence). Behind it, the lake glistens in the sunlight, showing darker spots where a ship is sailing it. 
The party should get there with a couple of hours' steady ride.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 4, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban stretches to ease the cramps in his legs. "Does anyone know which city that is?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Durban*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *Durban stretches to ease the cramps in his legs. "Does anyone know which city that is?" *



The Coast.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 4, 2003)

Lorcan looks down on the city, a smile spreading across his face.

"Ah, a fine sight."  He stares out across the lake, admiring the scenery.  After a few moments, he drags his attention back to the rest of the party.

"So, shall we descend to the town?  I for one will be glad of a softer bed than the ground."  He nudges Ceinwen forwards, and heads along the road towards the city.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Durban*



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> *The Coast.   *




 Yeah, yer the DM. Shup! Durban doesn't know. He's a bumpkin.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 7, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban walks alongside Lorcan and Ceinwen. "A soft bed does sound nice. I've never been to a big city before. It looks fun."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 7, 2003)

"Cities are fun, in small doses.  It doesn't take me long before I'm wanting to be out in the wilds again.  I guess that makes me rather uncivilised." he says to Durban with a grin.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 8, 2003)

"Lets try not to stay too long. I would not like to leave my Tserof in the wild for too long."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 8, 2003)

*Durban*

"If it's any kind of civilized place, won't Tserof be welcome?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 8, 2003)

"Tserof is far larger than normal bats, and I don't think the populace of the city will have the understanding that we do of this worlds natural wildlife. Of course, if I leave him outside of the city, then there is a lot of trouble that he could get into."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 9, 2003)

*Durban*

"Maybe Tserof can wait out here with Ceinwein? I wouldn't want him to get lonely or in trouble."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 10, 2003)

"Thank you for your kind offer, it is greatly appreciated."

waits a moment...

"Well then, lets get this thing done and over with."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 10, 2003)

*Durban*

"Just a suggestion, since Ceinwein is Lorcan's mount," Durban smiles. With that he takes off toward the distant city.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 10, 2003)

"I'm fine with the idea, but I'm not sure Ceinwein will keep Tserof out of trouble."  Lorcan says with a grin.  "She's got a curious streak a mile wide."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 10, 2003)

Riding (and jogging in Durban's case) towards the Coast, the group come to a queue running along the path's side and moving at a steady pace. There seems to be about 10 groups before you, carrying on their own conversations.
The group before you consists of 4 elves, who would seem to be merchants according to their clothes but don't seem to be carrying any merchandise, just their backpacks.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 11, 2003)

"Should we see what the hussle is about?"


----------



## Zhure (Jan 11, 2003)

*Durban*

"Maybe it's some sort of souk or bazaar? Only way to know is to get closer."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 11, 2003)

"Good morning, my friends!"  Lorcan calls out as he rides forward to the elves.  "Would you be so kind as to tell me why The Coast is so busy?  Have we hit market day, or is some festival being held on this fine day?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 15, 2003)

bump


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 15, 2003)

The elves stop their conversation and turn to see you.
"Morning to you too, sir. The mayor's daughter is getting married so they've tightened the security, making sure there aren't any unwanted surprises in tomorrow's ceremony."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 15, 2003)

"Ah, a wise move.  My thanks, I was more than a little curious about the crowds."  Lorcan maintains his pace along side the elves, studying the rest of the queue.  "So, what brings you fellows to the Coast?  If you don't mind me asking, of course."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 16, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban smiles at the elves.

"Who would try to disrupt the poor girl's wedding? Forgive us, we're not from here."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 16, 2003)

"The marriage is supposed to seal a contract between the mayor's family and the merchant's guild for sponsorship and the lowering of taxes. Some have already sent threats to the mayor and his daughter.
We, on the other hand, are here to resupply. We're after some beast that has been attacking the herds of the small town north-east of here. Due to the killed animals, the isn't too much food and a hungry hunter is easily made a hunted."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 17, 2003)

*Durban*

"Who'd want to kill someone to keep taxes high?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 17, 2003)

"I'd say it's those who collect them. Or maybe somebody who wants to get rid of a competitor who can't stay in business for long because of the taxes.
Of course, it could just be someone who's falling for the mayor's daughter him- of even _her_self."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 18, 2003)

Lorcan raises any eyebrow at the elf's last speculation.

"An interesting idea, my friend.  Would the mayor have any cause to worry on that count?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 18, 2003)

"As far as we people know, nobody has found out the identity of the threatener and there has come no information of a secret lover of the daughter's. Of course, that doesn't rule out the possibility."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 18, 2003)

*Durban*

"Well, we're in no hurry. Maybe we should try to get a little closer to the mayor's daughter, at least until after the wedding."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jan 18, 2003)

"Why bother? It's not like you could steal her affection at the last moment."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 19, 2003)

"Such a rediculous thing to threaten someones life over, these, 'taxes'. I understand the concept, its just that I don't see the need for it, but then again, I live an enirely different lifestyle."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 19, 2003)

*Durban*

"No, no, I mean hang nearby, not try to co-opt the young lady's affections. If we catch some would-be kidnappers, it'll put us in good with the mayor. That might go a long way toward building a good reputaion hereabouts."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jan 19, 2003)

"Yes, yes, I understood what you meant. But is it really worth the trouble?"


----------



## Jarval (Jan 19, 2003)

Lorcan shrugs.  "Until we have a better grasp of the situation, it may be best not to get too involved, but I understand Durban's feelings on this.

"As far as the trouble is concerned, I'm not really bothered.  After all, what is the point in life if we're not willing to put ourselves on the line for others every so often."

Lorcan pauses for a moment, thinking over an idea before speaking.  "From the sounds of things, the young lady in question may not have a great deal of choice in the matter.  It may be that any lover might not be planning a kidnap as such, but more of a rescue."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 20, 2003)

*Durban*

"And it's not like we have any clue on our quest driving us forward at this point. Tonight when I sleep, I'll pray to Xan Yae and see if she sends a sign. In the meantime, I suggest we find out more about the mayor and his daughter."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jan 20, 2003)

"Well, do as you like."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 20, 2003)

As the party converses, the queue moves and soon the elves in front of you are being questioned by the gate guard. It takes only a while, the elves opening their backpacks and showing the insides to the guards and then being let through.

As your turn comes and you approach the guard post, one of them comes forward to address you.
"Halt! We have orders from the mayor to stop and question each and everyone who is to come through the gate."
The guards man is young, probably in his late teens or early twenties.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 20, 2003)

Whispering to the party "We are well-armed, do we want to risk losing our equipment? Yes, we want to show that we mean no harm, but this doesn't garuntee that we can retrieve what we lose later on. Any ideas? Sneaking in can make us look like we wish harm to the lady if we get caught. Any ideas?"


----------



## Zhure (Jan 21, 2003)

*Durban*

Just as quietly, Durban replies, "I don't think carrying simple side arms is a sign of aggression. We should be fine." Durban takes an idle piece of cloth and peace-ties his short sword.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jan 21, 2003)

Horros snorts from frustration, and says to the guard, "Horros is my name, and I'm just a traveling mercenary. I'm going to stay in this city for a day or two until I continue my travels. I don't intend to cause any trouble, unless someone causes it to me first. Now, may I pass?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 21, 2003)

"I'm sorry, sir, but I also need to know your reason of arrival and the approximated lenght of stay."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jan 22, 2003)

"I think I just said it. I'm currently an unemployed mercenary, that’s traveling around with no particular reason, and I'm going to stay in your beautiful city for a couple of days to rest before I continue onwards to some other town."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 22, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban pipes in. "I'm a holy man on a quest. I'll be here until Xan Yae tells me to move on." He smiles joyously at the guard.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 22, 2003)

"Thank you, sir. 
In case you didn't already know, there is going to be a major wedding in two days. Since everybody has been invited -you included, there are no off-going ships that day.
Have a nice stay."
The guard motions you to carry on through the gate.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 22, 2003)

"Attitude like that can have bad consequences, Horros. We need not be so gruff when dealing with the local law enforcement."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 22, 2003)

"I accompany my friend here."  Lorcan nods towards Durban.  "On his quest.  Our thanks for such quick passage."

He pulls a couple of silver coins from his belt pouch and hands them to the guard.

"Can you tell me where the best place to stay in town is?  I'm sure many of the inns are full, given the festivities, but a man such as yourself may know where we can find rooms."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 23, 2003)

*Durban*

"Well, that went better than it could've."

Durban wanders forward through the crowd, letting Khim help watch for interesting things.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jan 23, 2003)

After he has gotten out of the earshot of the guards Horros quietly says, "Guards are useful when they do their jobs good and properly, but I've witnessed otherwise many times, so I generally dislike the punch."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 23, 2003)

"Thank you, sir." says the guard as Lorcan hands him the coins.
"If you don't mind an inn with a reputation for brawls, the Coin's Edge should have some room. Just go 5 blocks straight ahead and then two to your left."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 23, 2003)

"My thanks, friend."  Lorcan calls back to the guard as he urges Ceinwein forwards.

"I may have found us a place to stay.  It sounds a bit rough, but I'm sure we can handle the odd bar fight."  He tells his companions as he catches up with them.  "It a tavern called the Coin's Edge, some little distance ahead of us."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 23, 2003)

*Durban*

"Wow, it's been a long time since we slept in an inn, eh my friends?"

Durban easily slips through the crowd trying to be the first to the inn.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 24, 2003)

The Coast is buzzing with life, elves, humans and dwarves moving about on their businesses. Every now and then, there is a stand or small cottage from which various goods are sold: weapons both old and new, spices, carpets, climbing and surviving gear... even one potion seller is present.
The noise produced by the sheer amount of feet stomping on the stone-covered streets is intoxicating after many day's travel.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 25, 2003)

"One of the few good things about civilization." I say gleefully as I head towards the door.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 25, 2003)

"Beer?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 26, 2003)

"Trust me, where I come from we can produce ale as well as anyone else. Its the comodity of a feather bed that draws me closer."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 26, 2003)

Lorcan grins at his companions.

"To be honest, both beer and a soft bed sound good to me.  And a nice warm stable for Ceinwein."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 27, 2003)

The group arrives to the Coin's Edge. The building is in fairly good shape, the strong wooden beams having naturally suffered from the wet air.
The in resides in a two-story building the windows of which are made from stained glass the color of pink, pale green and sky blue.
Somebody's magnificent idea, the sign hanging over the door is a single blank painted yellow. 'Coin's Edge' indeed.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 28, 2003)

*Durban*

"An inn sounds fine." Durban walks inside and looks for an inkeeper, trying to get a room or two.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 28, 2003)

Lorcan dismounts and leads Ceinwein around to the tavern's stable.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 28, 2003)

_I hope tserof will be fine here._ 

I will take tserof to the stables, following Lorcan.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jan 29, 2003)

Horros takes his horse to the stables, and makes sure it's taken care of before going to get a room.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 29, 2003)

The stables are located in a stable p) looking building. The insides, however, don't really match to the norm.
The straws that are normal in a stable are there. Spread all over the place and they probably haven't been changed in a couple of days. Some fierce looking dogs are fighting near the back, obviously making the horses nervous. There is no stable hand to be seen.
There are 5 free 'slots' (don't know the actual word) where the horses can be placed and that Tserof can probably hold for a nest. The wooden beams supporting the ceiling don't look like the could hold the large bat's weight.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 29, 2003)

"Hmm, this isn't what I was expecting."  Lorcan frowns disapprovingly at his surroundings.

Talking to Zack's character, Lorcan adds.  "Can you persuade those dogs to stop fighting?  It's making the horses rather nervous."

If he finds a pitchfork and fresh straw, Lorcan will clear out three of the stalls and put down fresh bedding.


*OOC:*  Zack, sorry, I can't remember your character's name


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 30, 2003)

OOC: don't worry about it  

Haplo replies "Good plan, I'd rather not have Tserof here get into a fight with them."

I will role an animal empathy check (+4 bonus) to attempt to calm down and seperate them.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jan 30, 2003)

Horros looks the stables disapprovingly. "Well this is far from ideal, but I guess it can't be helped."

While Lorcan makes a place for the animals to stay, Horros starts taking care of the horses.

While at work Horros says to Haplo, "I trust you will take care of Tserof, since I don't know much about bats."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 30, 2003)

*Durban*

Being unfamiliar with animals, Druban will putter around each of the *stalls* that the horses are in, hoping to help get them clean and dry.

"I might have to think about getting a steed. This seems very fulfilling."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jan 30, 2003)

"Nah, it's a pain in the ass, but it has to be done, if you want a cooperative and a healthy steed."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 30, 2003)

Lorcan finds a pitchfork abandoned to a corner and remembers seeing a pile of straws outside the stables. Inspections reveals that they are fresh but slightly moist as a result of being so close to the lake.
With Durban's meager assistance, he manages to clean the stalls and place new straws into them.

Haplo approaches the dogs, which first don't take a notice of him. When he starts soothing them, they slow down their brawl and look at him, cocking their head and then slowly approach him. They start sniffing his cloth, getting to know this new member of the pack.

Meanwhile, Horros removes the saddles and saddle bags from the horses and starts grooming them. When Durban and Lorcan finish their cleaning, Horros is a little from completing his own work.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 30, 2003)

"I have soothed them. I should feed them. I doubt anybody has cared for them in a while. Don't worry about tserof, I can take care of him." 

I will pull some of my rations out of my back pack, and attempt to split it amongst the 2 dogs.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 30, 2003)

Lorcan stables Ceinwein in the closest stall, then heads out of the stables.

"I'm going in to get us some rooms for the night.  Anyone coming with me?"


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jan 31, 2003)

"Sure, I'm done here. I could use some ale. A bath, bed, and some peace and quiet would be nice too later." After a moment Horros adds, "Not that I think we'll get all of those in this place."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 31, 2003)

*Durban*

"You're right -- this is a pain. Maybe there's a way to make an ectoplasmic steed..." lost in thought, Durban follows the others into the inn in search of a warm bed.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jan 31, 2003)

"Ectoplasmic steed? I think that would be even more bother than a regular horse."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 31, 2003)

*Durban*

"Probably eat less..."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 31, 2003)

Haplo breaks the ration and hands it to the dogs, who almost bite his hand alongside the food. Now that he looks at them, he notices that they _are_ thin, not sickly thin but underfed.

Horros, Lorcan and Durban enter the inn through the front door. The inside is nicer than what the guard at the gate let you understand. 
The people already inside turn to face the newcomers, you, and after a quick look return to their drinks. There is no fighting aside from the occasional friendly punch being thrown.
Signs of past brawls are there, however, broken pieces of tables and chairs are piled next to the fireplace and there are some small patches of dryed blood on the floor. Next to the door, a pile of fresh tables and chairs is leaning against the wall.
Otherwise the inn seems as nice as one would expect from an inn.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 31, 2003)

I will comfort Tserof. "Ok, we are in a new place, but don't worry. Please sleep on the ground tonight, I don't think that the celing can support you." I hug him, and I will join the others inside the inn.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 1, 2003)

*Durban*

"Oh," Durban says as a quiet aside to his companions, pointing at the broken furniture, "a peaceful place."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 1, 2003)

"Looks like it could be fun."  Lorcan grins widely at Durban's remark.  He walks up to the bar and raps loudly on it, calling out:  "Innkeep?"


----------



## Zhure (Feb 3, 2003)

*Durban*

Out  of the corner of his mouth, Durban whispers, "Lousy service here. No wonder there're a lot of fights."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 3, 2003)

After a while longer, the opposite of the 'traditional' innkeeper comes from the kitchen. She is a well formed elven woman, as far as you can tell she is still young by the elven standards.
As she enters, she gets quite a few looks from the patrons.
"Yah, how can I help ya?"


----------



## Zhure (Feb 3, 2003)

*Durban*

Still whispering... "she's lucky I took monastic vows."

Louder, Durban speaks out, "We need rooms, and baths, too, please."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 4, 2003)

"The bath's at the ladies' use now, but it shoulda be open later. But I've a couple rooms free. How much can ya pay?"


----------



## Zhure (Feb 4, 2003)

*Durban*

"We have some silver?" Durban says querulously. It's apparent he hasn't any negotiation skills.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 4, 2003)

"We can pay, how does a gold for the two rooms per night sound?"  Lorcan pulls a couple of gold coins from his belt pouch and lays them on the bar.  "We'll want to stay for at least two nights.  And maybe that could get us some food as well?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 4, 2003)

"So, how goes the nagotiations?" I say to Horros, Lorkan, and Durban.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Feb 5, 2003)

Horros shrugs to Haplo, "I'm just watching as these two heroes are trying to get us rooms in a decent price."


----------



## Zhure (Feb 5, 2003)

*Durban*

"It's not my fault. I'm used to sleeping outside, or in a monastery. Paying for a place to sleep is so contrary to my nature."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 6, 2003)

"It'll net ya room 'n food if ya rembember to give tip to ma girls."
She sweeps the gold in her hand gives you a wide smile.
"The foods not ready, but the beer's a plenty."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 6, 2003)

"My thanks."  Lorcan pulls out another couple of silver, and hands them over to the elven woman.  "A mug of ale for myself and each of my companions, if you'd be so good."

"So, what shall we do while we're in the city?  Perhaps we could find out a little more about the mayor, his daughter, and the social event of the season."  He smiles widely.  "Is there likely to be a temple to your goddess, Durban?  I myself plan to visit the temple of Ehlonna, and see if I can find a theatre.  It's been many moons since I last saw a play."


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 6, 2003)

"Is this the place where we were supposed to meet the wizardess? I am not very good at remembering those things..."


----------



## Zhure (Feb 7, 2003)

*Durban*

"A temple to Xan Yae, that'd be a lovely idea. I'll leave to look as soon as my meal is finished."

Durban carefully sips his drink.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Feb 7, 2003)

Horros tastes his drink.

"Well, I'm not that interested about the mayors daughter, but do as you like. I think I'm going to stay mostly at the inn, maybe get some supplies for us later."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 7, 2003)

The beer is an excellent bewerage. It has an exotic taste to it tickles the senses, staying for a while after the liquid itself has gone down the hatch.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 9, 2003)

*Durban*

"Well, I'm off to find a temple to Xan Yae."

Durban packs his gear into one of the rooms and begins wandeing aimlessly about the small town, keeping an ear out for word on the mayor's daughter's wedding.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 12, 2003)

"I'll join you, friend.  I want to see more of the city, and perhaps I can find a temple to my own goddess."  Lorcan finishes his beer quickly, and heads out the door.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 13, 2003)

*Durban*

Trotting ahead of Lorcan, Durban gazes around stupefied at the city's sights.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 13, 2003)

Hmm, was hoping for more posts before making an update of my own. Well...

The Coast is a beautiful city, and also one of the first to be founded after the retreat to this secluded valley away from the undead.
The buildings closest to the shore line are made of wood as it is easy to transport and still durable. As wealth started to accumulate, so have the new buildings that have rosen around the old become more expensive, especially in that they are made of stone brought from the mountain range surround the Valley.

A quick question to a passer by reveals that the Coast doesn't have any temples dedicated for the deities, but does have a general shrine next to the Kindom of Religion's embassy. Would you like to use that instead?


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 13, 2003)

My first double post (that I remember of).


----------



## Zhure (Feb 14, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban looks for the general shrine near the Kingdom of Religion's embassy.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 14, 2003)

After a long walk, which includes quite a few backtrackings due to unexpected backwalls of houses, Durban and Lorcan come to the shrine.
It is quite a simple shrine, consisting of a wooden building shaped like a half-sphere. The outside is unadorned.
It is surrounded by a small patch of grass that looks very out of place next to all the buildings around it.
Two dwarves are walking along the grass, talking.

The entrance to the shrine is a strong wooden door, which is open as the two come to it.


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 14, 2003)

"The beer is nice, but I think I should check up on Tserof, and start enjoying the sights." And I do as such.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 14, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban approaches the two dwarves, waiting for a break in their conversation to speak to them.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 14, 2003)

Lorcan nods approvingly at the simple nature of the building.  He follows after Durban, enjoying this small patch of green.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Feb 15, 2003)

Horros enjoys more ale, and tries to hear some tavern rumors.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 15, 2003)

Haplo finishes his drink and enjoys the warm tingling sensation at the bottom of his stomach for a while. He then heads back to the stables where Tserof is walking around its stall, obviously nervous. As he enters, however, it lightens up and tries to spread its wings only to hit them to the sides of the stall.


Horros listens to the rumour mill that is so normal for any inn.
"I heard there's a spell on the beer. Makes you horny so that the lady can have her way with you."
"...heard just yesterday that the mayor is the one behind the threats himself..."
"My cousin heard from a client of hers that the rogues are trying to take over the city."
"I heard that some of the farmers are intentionally going to raise the price of potatoes by farming less of 'em, increasing the need."
"There have been reports of surviving halflings that are the cause of all the disappearing stuff in the Coast."


As Lorcan and Durban approach the dwarves, they catch the end of their speech.
"...isn't giving in to our demands." Said by the male dwarf that is clad in a merchant's outfit.
"Then we must show him that we mean it." Female dwarf wearing a cleric's robes and carrying the holy symbol of Moradin around his neck.
As they notice you, they stop their conversation and the cleric addresses you. As she talks, the other bides farewell and leaves, heading around the shrine.
"Good day, are you looking for something or is there another way I could help you?"


----------



## Zhure (Feb 16, 2003)

*Durban*

"Greetings, O Holy Ones," Durban bows, "I seek a priest of Xan Yae, or one of her pantheon if no such priests is nearby." Durban smiles, trying to appear as placid as the temple once taught him to be.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 17, 2003)

"And I wish to pay my respects to Ehlonna."  Lorcan adds.  "A pleasant place, this.  A gem of green in a sea of stone."


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 18, 2003)

_Well, aparently the people weren't to worried about Tserof's presence while we walked through the city..._ 

"Well, how about it tserof, you want to go on a stroll through the city with me?"

OOC: Sorry I didn't post earlier, I was out of state and internetless over the weekend.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 21, 2003)

You'll have to give me some extra info on Xan Yae and her pantheon, otherwise I can't help

"I don't think we have Xan Yae's followers around right now, you might want to check out yourself, lad."
The cleric seems a bit flushered, as if she had been caught from doing something brohibited.
"As for you, I think the guy's here somewhere." she is speaking to Lorcan. "He's the one with bits of food on the front of his robes."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 21, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"As for you, I think the guy's here somewhere." she is speaking to Lorcan. "He's the one with bits of food on the front of his robes." *




Lorcan bows to the dwarf, smiling slightly.  "He sounds as though he may indeed be a follower of the Goddess.  My thanks."

He heads into the building, looking for a priest either bearing the symbol of Ehlonna, or with a food stained robe.


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 22, 2003)

I take tserof and I will wander about the city for a little bit.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 22, 2003)

*Durban*

"I'm not familiar with the tenets of Ehlonna. Do the food stains represent something specific?"


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 22, 2003)

"You don't know much of history, eh?"
The dwarf grins and sits down. She pats the grass next to her.
"Sit down and I'll tell you a story. A story about the time before the War."


A quick search later, Lorcan finds what he thinks is the priest of Ehlonna. A little rounded man sleeping in an uncomfortable looking position in a chair. Every few seconds, a snore escapes him.


As Haplo and Tserof move about the city, some fearful and even respecting muttering sounds around them (I'm assuming that you're both walking). The beautiful yet artificial views of the city greet you both (see earlier post).
A young elven child comes close, trying to pet Tserof but his mother quickly scoops him away.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 23, 2003)

Lorcan smiles again at the sight of the sleeping priest.  He goes up to the man and shakes him gently, saying:

"Sorry to disturb you rest, Father.  I wish to pay my respects to the Goddess."


----------



## Zhure (Feb 23, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban squats down on the grass, prepared to listen.


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 24, 2003)

"Don't worry, Tserof here won't bite. He loves attention."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 24, 2003)

The female cleric of Moradin gets a dreamy expression on her face.
"A long time ago, when I wasn't even young enough to raise a smith's hammer, the world was relatively peaceful. The races lived in a sort of harmony. 
Not only elves, humans and dwarves, but at that time there were more of us so-called civilized races. 
There were gnomes, tricksters and researchers, half-orcs, unfortunate offsprings of humans and orcs that didn't have their own place, half-elves, those you are actually starting to see every now and then again, and lastly there were halflings.
They were small, the size of a human child. They were known not only from their courage and desire to be equal in power to the 'big people', but also their healthy appetite and ability to sleep almost anywhere.
Ehlonna was the patron deity of halflings, and it seems some of Her priests have adopted manners similar to the small folk."


The sleeping priest jumps up as Lorcan shakes him.
"No, High Priest, I was not sleeping on duty!"
He then notices that you're a newcomer and seems releaved.
"Oh. Ehlonna be blessed, you scared me. Haven't you been taught not to sneak up on sleeping people?"


As if taught, Tserof shows what is the equivalent of him smiling to the elven mother. Despite Tserof's attempts at diplomacy, it seems the elf is sticking to his stereotype of druids hanging out with wild beasts that eat little kids. It is actually an effective scaring method for children: "Don't go out alone, you might run up with a druid."
As Haplo tries inefficiently explain Tserof's kindness, somebody stabs him to the ribs with a finger.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 25, 2003)

"My pardon Father, I did not mean to startle you."  Lorcan bows to the priest, partly out of respect, and partly to hide his smile.

"I've sought you out to offer my prayers and seek the blessing of our Lady Ehlonna.  I've also come to learn a little more of the city.  I understand that I've arrived at a time of some celebration?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 25, 2003)

OOC: I'm laughing out loud, trying to imagine my giant bat and his great maw, smiling.  lol, normally I would be more scared of such a thing then reassured.

IC: "Please, be kind to him, I am sure you wouldn't want to get poked. Here, pet him like this." As I demenstrate, rubbing his head and back.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 25, 2003)

Clarification: Haplo was poked to the ribs, not Tserof.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 25, 2003)

*Durban*

"So the crumbs are a sign of living like a halfling?" Durban asks.


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 26, 2003)

OOC:Who poked me?


----------



## Zhure (Mar 3, 2003)

wasn't me, though I might've bumped you.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 3, 2003)

Sorry, forgot this thread when I got back. 

"The crumbs aren't necessarily a sign of living like a halfling, I know a few followers of Moradin who are equally messy, but they are common with Ehlonna's followers. There has been, however, debate whether they have crumbs because they revere Her or if they revere Her because they eat so much."


The priest is smiling now.
"No need to start bowing. I'm father Dillian. You're referring to the wedding, aren't you? Yes, the mayor has promised that no expenses will be held back when designing the celebratio feast."


*OoC:* You were poked from the behind, you need to turn around to see who it was.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 3, 2003)

*Durban*

"I guess growing up in a monastery we were taught to treat food differently; not reverently. Are there priests to Xan Yae where you come from?"


----------



## Jarval (Mar 3, 2003)

"There seems to be some concern for the safety of the bride.  Does she have any reason to fear?  The road into town was quite congested as a result of the guards on the city gate."


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 3, 2003)

As I turn around to look him/her in the eye, "Perhaps you would be so kind as to explain yourself."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 4, 2003)

"I've always been here. I guess we have more luxuries here in the Coast than you people from the outskirts of the Valley. It's a shame, really, that commodities aren't more evenly spread."


Father Dillain's mood drops a bit here.
"True, unfortunately. There has been debate whether the weddings should be put on hold until the aggressors have been arrested. But young miss Chendra, that's the mayor's daughter, has insisted that we continue as planned."


As you turn around, you first don't see anybody. Then you look down and see an old man looking up at you.
He is wearing a dirty grey outfit and is really short, he couldn't be more than four feet tall.
"You big people never pay attention." He's voice is raspy yet quite high, he must've been a soprano in his youth. "You're new here aren't you? I could use the help of one like you."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 4, 2003)

"Interesting.  Is there any clue as to the identity of these aggressors?"


----------



## Zhure (Mar 4, 2003)

*Durban*

"Why do you think the commodities are spread so haphazardly, father?" Durban listens expectantly.

-edit- fixed me = tarded


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 4, 2003)

Lorcan and Durban are in different places.  Lorcan's inside talking with father Dillian, Durban's outside with the female dwarf.


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 5, 2003)

"Perhaps. What would you like help with, sir."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 5, 2003)

You didn't fix it right.  


"No, at least as far as I know. I haven't been over at the mayor's for today, so things may have changed."


"Good. You're interested. Follow me."
The old man starts hurrying through the streets, taking a short cut between houses every now and then. His speed quite fast for one as old as him.
"Hurry up, we don't have all day."


----------



## Zhure (Mar 5, 2003)

It reads as if the father is talking about the mayor's daughter in the 2nd paragraph


----------



## Zhure (Mar 5, 2003)

*Durban*

"Well, these things aren't really important. Mostly I'm concerned with  the mayor's daughter. I've heard rumors that the reason there are so many guards near the city these days is to protect her from bandits.

"If you do hear anything, please contact me. Or if you hear of any priests of Xan Yae."

Durban bows to the priest and excuses himself, then goes to find Lorcan.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 5, 2003)

Maybe I should be putting the names of those involved before the text, now that I look back it does look confusing.
*Durban*
"You've heard the same rumors that I have, then. You might want to talk to father Dillian, he's been giving the mayor's daughter some lessons."
She gets up from the grass and starts walking, going to circle around the shrine.
"Oh, where can I find you if I hear anything?"

After answering and heading inside, Durban quickly comes across Lorcan, who is talking with a priest who matches the describtion you two were given before of the priest of Ehlonna. As you move closer, you hear the end of what he is saying.
"...things may have changed."

And voilá, you're on the same timeframe.


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 6, 2003)

I will do what I can to keep up. I rush my bat to follow me aswell.
_There is more to this man than one would think..._


----------



## Jarval (Mar 7, 2003)

"If I can help the mayor or his daughter in any way, I would be pleased to lend a hand.  The young lady shouldn't have to fear for her life on her wedding day."

Lorcan smiles at Durban as he enters the room.  "Ah, glad you've caught up.  I was just speaking with the Father about the dangers surrounding the wedding."

"Durban, this is Father Dillian.  Father, this is Durban, a comrade of mine.  He is on a quest from Xan Yae, and it is my honour to accompany him."


----------



## Zhure (Mar 11, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban bows to father Dillian as he is introduced.

 Sorry, didn't see the new page, I'm 'special' sometimes.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Mar 11, 2003)

Starting to get bored and tired of listening the rumors Horros asks some local about blacksmisths in town.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 14, 2003)

*Horros*
Horros quickly finds out that there are two big names on the smithing front at the Coast. Surprisingly neither of them is a dwarf, the other being a human and the other an elf.
The elf's shop is located five minutes' walk from the Coin's Edge and the human's a ten-minute walk to the opposite direction.

*Durban & Lorcan*
Right now the actions of the two of you contradict each other. Get them to match each other, please.

*Haplo*
Running along the streets, you almost hit a woman carrying a fruit basket but manage to dodge out of the way just in time. Just as you think you lost sight of the old man, you are pulled to an alley. 
The old man stands there, seemingly like he had been there the whole time.
"I need you to promise you will not tell of what you will see to anyone, understand that?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 15, 2003)

"I promise to not tell anyone what I see, but I can't help you if we don't continue."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Mar 15, 2003)

Horros says his thanks for the information, and heads for the human blacksmiths shop.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 15, 2003)

*OOC:* I thought Durban had just entered the same room as Lorcan and Father Dillian?


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 16, 2003)

*Horros*
Horros starts walking but gets stuck in the crowd. It takes him longer than expected, but he arrives at the place he was told.
A head of him, he can see a sign reading "Tim's smithy, best hardware this side of the Lake".

*Durban, Lorcan*
Father Dillian bows back to Durban.
"Yes, if you would like to help the Mayor, I'm sure I could introduce you. I was just going to have a bite at something and then go see young miss Chendra."

*Haplo*
"That'll do."
The old man taps the wall on your left with a walking stick. A few moments later, a small block of wall moves to the side on your right.
"I'm afraid your bat won't fit."
The hole is small, reaching barely above your waist and being at most four feet wide.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 16, 2003)

"As I said, it would be an honour to offer any help we can."


----------



## Zhure (Mar 17, 2003)

*Durban*

"Yes, meeting the mayor. It sounds quite exciting," Durban smiles at his host.


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 17, 2003)

OOC:Is there a shady place where my bat can hang from?


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 23, 2003)

*Durban, Lorcan*
"Good. Where can I find you in a couple of hours, after eating?"

*Haplo*
There is a small portion of the roof of the house on your left sticking out. It looks strong enough to support Tserof.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Mar 23, 2003)

After inspecting the front of the shop Horros steps in.
_Let's see how good his work really is._


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 23, 2003)

to Tserof "I need to help this man, I need you to stay there." and I point to the overhang above. "I will be back soon."

I turn to the man, "Lead the way."


----------



## Zhure (Mar 23, 2003)

*Durban*

"We're staying at the _Coin's Edge_, Father. We plan on staying a few days."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: Durban*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *"We're staying at the Coin's Edge, Father. We plan on staying a few days." *




Lorcan nods in agreement.

"Indeed.  In fact, I feel like some lunch myself.  Would it be agreeable to meet at the tavern Father, or would you prefer us to return here?"


----------



## Zhure (Mar 24, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *You'll have to give me some extra info on Xan Yae and her pantheon, otherwise I can't help
> *




 I have no idea how I missed this earlier. LOL.

XAN YAE (the Perfect Mistress, Lady of Perfection), Lesser Power, female, N
Attributes: Twilight, Shadows, Stealth, Perfection
Domains: Darkness, Endurance, Knowledge,Trickery, War
Symbol: Crossed falchions
Typical Worshippers:
Raiment: Gray over sunset-hued robes
Preferred Weapon: Falchion, monk weapons
Holy Days:  

Xan Yae (zan YAY) is a Power with some measure of popularity in Wearth. She has temples scattered in hidden places across the land. Having little patience for petty divine rivalries, she has only a few like-minded allies, but places herself in opposition to Pyremius and Pholtus, whose lights destroy her beloved shadows. She appears to be of any age or sex, but always slender and graceful, weilding a pair of magic falchions that can shrink to a the size of table knives.

Reality depends upon three metaphysical ideals; the Universal Mind (the universe and all things in it exist because the mind created and maintain them), the Perpetual Harmony (life is balanced, symmetry is in all things, achieving a similar state puts one in harmony with nature), and Internal Peace (martial and mental activities must be mastered to attain a higher level of existence.) Flamboyance and waster energy have no place in the Lady's realm. The extremes of evil and good must be sought out and tempered with harmony to maintain balance.

Xan Yae's clerics are agents of harmony and discipline. They seek out radical factions, alighments, and politics and bend them toward balance. They train others in the simple arts of war, hone the minds of those open to mental challenges, scour the world to find evidence of teh Universal Mind, and seel gurus of advanced physical and mental abilities for knowledge and self-elevation. They are not passive beings, but actively seek change to ensure the stability of the universe. Their prayer time is at dusk.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 28, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban motions to Lorcan with his head, and starts walking toward the _Coin's Edge._ "Did we find out a way to meet the mayor? The good father was talking about introducing us at one point."


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 28, 2003)

*Durban, Lorcan*
Father Dillian smiles as he hears where you are staying.
"Ah... I know the place. And the mistress of the inn. I think I'll see you there after I've finished."
He then nods at you and starts slowly walking away, looking like he knows excactly where he is headed.

*Horros*
As Horros steps inside, it takes him a time to adjust from the sunlight to the dim glow coming from the back of the shop. As his vision clears, he notices weapons of various shapes along the walls, accompanied by a slew of chain and scale type armors in stands.
Nobody is in the main room, but the sound of hammer striking is clearly audible from where the reddish glow is coming from.

*Haplo*
Tserof seems saddened by the fact that it needs to stay behind but knows that it is the best and starts positioning himself to the overhang.
As Haplo steps inside the tunnel, bending over whereas the old man can stand straight, he sees that the 'house' he stepped inside isn't actually a house but a big block of stone through which the tunnels heads, sloping slightly downwards. You quickly notice that without bringing a light source, you're going to be as blind as a bat.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 28, 2003)

Lorcan follows Durban back to the inn, talking with the monk as they walk.

"I think that went well.  I'll be most interested to find out more about this wedding."  He glances over at Durban.  "What do you think of all this?  I'm inclined to favour the jealous suitor theory, but perhaps I've heard too many romantic epics."


----------



## Zack2216 (Mar 29, 2003)

"Do you mind if I light the way?"


----------



## Howling Coyote (Mar 29, 2003)

Horros stops for a while to wonder the lack of people in the shop.

_ I guess he trusts his customers. _ 

Horros yells, "Hello!” as he moves deeper to inspect the quality of the blacksmiths work.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 29, 2003)

*Durban*

"I suppose it went well. I'm really so unaccustomed to living in a city. There are so many sights, and all this religious talk makes me yearn for the quiet contemplation of the mountains." Durban is quiet for awhile as they walk.

"But I also came out of the mountains on a quest, and Xan Yae leads me through this city for a reason."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 6, 2003)

*Durban, Lorcan*
As the two come out of the shrine and enter the streets, they can see that the crowd that was on the streets is slowly starting to disperse.

*Horros*
The sound of hammer striking sounds once after Horros' yell and then stops. 
"Just a moment." A female voice.

Horros looks at a short spear next to him. The shaft is forged of metal and catches the red glow coming from the back, making it look like it had a light inside. The tip of the spear also of dark metal but instead of glistening in what little light there is, seems to dull out the light that comes in contact with it.

*Haplo*
"Go ahead, if you make it fast."
The old man sounds like he is annoyed at the delay.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 6, 2003)

*Durban*

"Say, I wonder why all these people were milling about?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 7, 2003)

I cast light on my scimitar, and hold it like a torch.
"I am ready, please, continue."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 7, 2003)

*Durban*

"... and where did everyone else go?"


----------



## Howling Coyote (Apr 7, 2003)

Horros blinks his eyes from surprise.

_ A woman smith? That’s a rare thing, and the work isn't too shabby either. _ 

Horros picks up an affordable dagger, and examines the edge and balancing.

"Yes, definitely good quality."


----------



## Jarval (Apr 8, 2003)

"I don't know.  Maybe it's lunchtime?"  Lorcan replies to Durban, looking around at the slowly emptying streets.  "That or people are finding places to stay.  Let's get back to the Coin's Edge, get some food, check the barkeep hasn't let our rooms to someone else, and meet up again with Father Dillian.  And I'll buy you lunch."

The ranger continues on his way towards the tavern, observing the other people in the streets with interest.  "So, how did you know Xan Yae had chosen you?  A dream, a vision?  Has She revealed any more of the destiny she plans for you?"  He turns his attention back to Durban as he listens to the monk's answer.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 8, 2003)

*Durban*

"Xan Yae has not graced me with her presence lately," Durban says sadly. "Perhaps I have failed her."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 8, 2003)

*Durban, Lorcan*
The two men walk at the streets, passing people every now and then. Quite a few shops are closing their doors even though the sun isn't even close to setting. Maybe they ran out of merchandise already?
Lorcan's observations reveal him that most of the people still on the streets are elven. The least presented at the moment seem to be the humans, which is out of the ordinary as humans are still the most numerous race.

The monk and ranger arrive at the inn shortly, discovering that not much seems to have changed since they left. A dwarf is lying on the floor, surrounded by shards of wood apparently from a chair.

*Horros*
As Horros picks up the dagger, he feels tingling at the parts of his hands that touch it.
The dagger has a little above standard lenght blade. The steel blade is adorned with engravings that have been filled with some odd red metal.

"If I were you, I wouldn't take it too far away from the stand." Horros hears the same voice from behind him. As he turns to look, he is greeted with a sight of a human woman probably in her early 40s. It is easy to tell from her look that she has been working at the forge from very early age.
Behind the black stains adorning her face she has a friendly-looking smile framed by auburn hair tied on a ponytail.

*Haplo*
Haplo starts walking along the tunnel, following at the old man's heels. They came across a few crossroads and turns, confusing the druid, who is more used to outdoors, of the direction they are going. After what seems to be few minutes, the two arrive to a wooden door.
"Open it."


----------



## Jarval (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Durban*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *"Xan Yae has not graced me with her presence lately," Durban says sadly. "Perhaps I have failed her." *




"I'm sure you haven't."  Lorcan reassures Durban.  "You've followed Her will this far, she will show you your path forwards from here."

"Looks like we missed all the excitement."  He adds as he steps over the unconscious dwarf.  He knocks loudly on the bar, trying to get the barkeep's attention.


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 9, 2003)

If I see a handle or knob, I reach for it to turn it.

"May I ask where we are going?"


----------



## Zhure (Apr 9, 2003)

*Durban*

"I don't know if a bar fight qualifies as excitement. But I understand what you mean, Lorcan."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Apr 9, 2003)

"Nice work, are you an enchantress as well, or does someone else do it for you?"


----------



## Jarval (Apr 11, 2003)

"Bar fights can get exciting, if you don't judge the odds well."  Lorcan grins widely.  "I've gathered a few scars from them in my time.  But they're good fun, for the most part."

He glances over at the prone dwarf.  "Wonder how much longer that lad's going to be out for the count?"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 11, 2003)

*Durban, Lorcan*
A few moments after Lorcan's nock, a young human girl comes from the kitchen. Judging from her appearance, she's probably the chef's assistant.
"The mistress is busy at the moment, how may I help you?"

*Horros*
"I don't do magic, I just have an item that places wards."
She extends her hand to after wiping it with a cloth.
"I'm Samantha, who might you be?"

*Haplo*
Finding no handles, knobs or anything that would go for one, Haplo ends up pushing the door open. It moves easily on well greased hinges.
As he is starting his question, he sees what is behind the door. Little humans, the tallests of them barely reaching his navel. By a quick count, there seems to be at least a hundred of them. leading their life in a chamber underneath the Coast.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Apr 11, 2003)

Horros shakes her hand, "I'm called Horros."
Lifting the blade slightly, "If this is your regular work, you must be pretty famous around here. This looks fine and probably costly."


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 12, 2003)

_raises eye brow_ 

"Could you explain what exactly is going on here?"


----------



## Zhure (Apr 12, 2003)

*Durban*

"We were wondering if you'd seen our friends about," Durban says nervously to the young woman.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 12, 2003)

*Durban, Lorcan*
"I'm sorry but I don't know who your friends are, so I can't help."

*Horros*
Samantha's grip is strong and steady.
"I'm walking in my father's footsteps, he was the best smith of his time before he lost his arm in the War."
She nods at the dagger held by Horros.
"That one is of the last ones he created. I haven't been able to find out what the red metal is, despite many inguiries."

*Haplo*
The 'old man' removes his fake beard, revealing the face that looks like it belongs to a middle-aged man, planted on the body of a child.
"Please, move in, everything will be explained as soon as you get to see Big Boss."
By this time, some of the people have noticed you and started staring at you. Some of them in distrust, others in fear, the youngest of them curiously, like they had never seen somebody as tall as Haplo.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 12, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"I'm sorry but I don't know who your friends are, so I can't help."*




Lorcan shrugs.  "No matter.  We'd like two mugs of ale, and whatever you might have available for lunch."  He pulls a gold coin out of his belt pouch and places it on the bar.  "Make sure it's something good."  he adds with a grin.


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 13, 2003)

"I suppose if it's for a good cause..." I say quietly to myself as I walk forward, slowly, trying to avoid stepping on anyone.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 13, 2003)

*Durban*

"Aye, two mugs, fine idea, Lorcan." Durban seems visibly relieved to no longer be talking to the young woman. While waiting for his drink to appear, Durban scans the crowd, looking for weapons- especially monk weapons.

_If I'm right, then a city where weapons are peace-tied, there's a good chance for some other martial artists._


----------



## Howling Coyote (Apr 15, 2003)

"I'm not sure about the metal either, " Horros puts the dagger away, "but you have my condolence, the world lost a great talent with your fathers arm. I must also commend you about choosing your fathers craft, there aren't many women who choose the path of a smith."


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 15, 2003)

*Durban, Lorcan*
"Yes, mister. Please, take a table and I'll bring your drinks and some food over in a moment."
The girl then returns to the kitchen area.

Durban and Lorcan scan for a table, finding a clean one with three chairs under it.
Durban notices very few arms carried by anybody. There are a few shortswords, a couple of daggers and one man has two yo-sticks attached to his belt.

*Horros*
"The skills have been passed from father to son for generations. Well, I was my father's only child when he lost his arm..."
She shrugs her shoulders.
"Anyway, can I interest you in buying some weapons or armor?"

*Haplo*
Haplo walks among the small people, needing to stoop down a bit to not hit his head to the ceiling.
Soon he arrives, still led by the same small man, to a reinforced wooden door. His guide knocks a series of knocks. After a small moment the door starts opening inside. Haplo is becconed inside.
Stepping inside, he quickly noticed that the room is large enough to accommodate him standing straight.
Opposite from where he entered with his guide, an old looking small man is sitting on a chair. His clothes are cleaner than those possessed by those Haplo saw earlier but otherwise similar, simple and practical.
As he talks, his voice is formal and controlled.
"Greetings, tall one. I am Eugenoth Longfingers, the head of these people. Before we start talking, I'll ask if you know who we are, my people and I?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 16, 2003)

"I don't recall encountering your kind before. Perhaps you could enlighten me, aswell as explain why you request my help."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Apr 16, 2003)

"Well, mainly I just came to see what you had to offer, but I probably could find some use for couple of throwing daggers."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 18, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban approaches the man with the yo sticks. 

"Pardon me, sir," Durban says, "I don't wish to intrude, but I've never seen those weapons before. From whence did you acquire them?"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 18, 2003)

*Durban, Lorcan*
The man smiles a bit.
"No, I don't mind a bit. These are simple weapons, but require training to use properly. They were developed my monkish order and each one of us is trained in their use."

As Durban converses with the man, the young girl brings their food and drink to the table where Lorcan is sitting.
The meal consists of boiled potatoes, brown sauce, and sausage.

*Horros*
"How much can you afford? The finer the design and better the balance, the more they're going to cost you."

*Haplo*
The man points his finger to a pile of pillows.
"Take a seat, it's no use for you to just stand there."

After Haplo takes seat, the man starts to tell a tale.
"I hope you know of the War between the civilized races and the undead that took place quite some time ago.
What they don't tell you youngsters about the War, is that there were more races back then than what we have today. We are one of the races that your people think perished during the War.
We are halflings, a small folk as you can see.
When the bigger fold decided it was time to retreat, our small legs couldn't hold the speed they had.
The only reason we prevailed was that some of us disguised as uman childs and got a free ride."


----------



## Jarval (Apr 18, 2003)

"Thank you."  Lorcan hands the serving girl a silver coin, before turning to Durban and the man he's conversing with.

"Would you care to join us?  A little talk along with our meal would be welcome.  We've only just arrived in the city, so any news you have would be of great interest."


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 18, 2003)

"Hmmm, I can see how that was possible. Were there any other races that were forgotten after the war?"


----------



## Howling Coyote (Apr 19, 2003)

"The balancing should be good, but they don't have to anything fancy, since they are meant to be thrown, and in my experience you can't never be sure you can retrieve them afterwards."

 OOC: Just regular daggers should do. Can't really afford masterwork ones at this stage.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 19, 2003)

*Durban*

"I'm Durban, also monk-trained," he introduces himself to the man. "Will you join myself and my companion, Lorcan, in a meal?"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Durban*

*Durban, Lorcan*
"Pleasant to meet you both, my name is Timonthy. I just ate, but I might just as well join your table."

*Horros*
Samantha laughs at Horros' comment.
"Indeed... well, I've got a couple of them stashed somewhere here."
She goes to the backroom and soon returns with four daggers. The daggers seem to have some special sheath, it appears to be a single seath with places for all of them.
"These should do, they're crude in design but effective."

*Haplo*
"There were people of mixed heritage, carrying the blood of human and either orc or elf. You don't really see those nowadays. Also, there were gnomes who were pranksters and illusionists, good to have around on celebrations.
But enough of the past, you must be curious as to who you are here."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 22, 2003)

*Durban*

After Timonthy is made comfortable, Durban will begin trying to gather details about the city. "Have you heard much about the mayor's wedding? We came into town and I thought it odd the guards were looking at weapons."


----------



## Jarval (Apr 22, 2003)

"Can I get you a drink?"  Lorcan offers Timonthy.  He nods in agreement with Durban's question.  "Aye, and the guards seem a little tense, almost as if they're expecting trouble.  Although with the city as full as it is, they may be right."


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 23, 2003)

"Pardon my curiosity. So, what exactly do you need help with?"


----------



## Howling Coyote (Apr 24, 2003)

Horros inspects the daggers, and their sheath, "This sheath is truly a curiosity, but I think it's a handy design." 
"How much?"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 25, 2003)

The n is not a typo, it's Timonthy.

*Durban, Lorcan*
Timonthy politely declines the drink.
"As to the wedding..." he cleans closer to the two companions and continues in a whisper. "...this isn't confirmed, but I heard that an assassination attempt was made against the mayor's daughter. This isn't straight from the horse's mouth, so it could be just a rumour."
He leans back and resumes a more conversational voice.
"But if it was true, I could understand why it was kept secret."

*Horros*
Inspection reveals what Samantha called 'crude design' to be finely honed and straighted blades balanced for throwing.
"The normal price is six golds... but since I like you, I'll give them over with five."

*Haplo*
"Yes... We need your help. You know of the weddings to come, yes? We really don't have anything against the weddings, but it has some _side effects_ that are harmful to our existence."
Eugenoth adjusts his position, changing weight from one side to another.
"You see, the mayor has promised some of the empty houses near the shore to be taken down and replaced by a new house for the young couple. Unfortunately two of these houses are secretly in our use. One serves as a food storage, others as a nursery. Since we can't seem to have the mayor cancel the weddings, we have decided to move instead. Are you starting to see where you come in?"


----------



## Zhure (Apr 26, 2003)

*Durban*

"I'd heard much the same, Timonthy," Durban says conspiratorially. "Have you heard anything more specific?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 26, 2003)

"You need my assitance, in either moving, or finding a new home?"


----------



## Jarval (Apr 26, 2003)

"Hmm.  I'm interested to know why anyone wants to assassinate her.  I mean, wouldn't the mayor be a more obvious target for most people?"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 27, 2003)

*Durban, Lorcan*
"There is this thing I heard from a contact at the mayor's household, it would seem that the assassination attempt was not one of physical but rather magical or psionic."
Timonthy shrugs.
"As to why the daughter? Killing the mayor won't stop the wedding."

*Haplo*
"You're sharp. We need you and that big bat of yours to help move some of the biggest crates across the city. Without help, we possibly can't achieve this in time."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 28, 2003)

*Durban*

"Timonthy -- who stands to gain from the wedding being stopped? We're not from around here at all."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Apr 28, 2003)

Horros takes six gold pieces from his purse.

"I thank you for your offer, but I'm in a generous mood, so I'll pay the full prize."


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 28, 2003)

"I would be happy to help, and I am pretty sure that my companion will be willing to help, atleast after some coaxing. Hmm, I believe I have an idea. You don't mind if we do this at night, do you?"


----------



## Jarval (Apr 28, 2003)

"And who's the groom?  That might be key to all of this."  Lorcan asks Timonthy.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 30, 2003)

*Durban*

"Good point, Lorcan, excellent question." Durban looks completely out of his element.


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2003)

*Durban, Lorcan*
"This is hypothetical, but I've heard that the tax lowerings to come will all apply to import products. That'd make local farmers, carpenters etc. lose some of their profit when the cost of imported stuff becomes lower."
Timonthy pulls out a pipe from a pouch in his belt and proceeds to fill it.
"And the groom, I know him. We used to learn reading and writing together. He's one Kain Glimmervein, a nice lad. Just not too bright if you ask me."
Finished loading his pipe, Timonthy takes a tindertwig from another pouch and ignites the pipe. Quickly the smell of tobacco spreads to Lorcan and Durban's noses, accompanied by something else, maybe some kind of herb. 

*Horros*
Samantha takes the six golds from Horros.
"I pretty much guessed you would but decided I'd make the offer anyway. Do you want something else?"

*Haplo*
"I'd rather have if you could begin right now, we have a mind master who can make both you and your animal friend invisible to the naked eye. We don't have too much time, considering the wedding is to be held tomorrow."


----------



## Jarval (May 1, 2003)

"Hmm, so it would seem unlikely that your friend is in any danger.  The local guilds might well be the place to start looking for suspects, if the tax cuts will have the effects you say."  Lorcan takes a swig from his mug of ale, drumming his fingers on the side as he thinks.

"Have any of the local merchants or guilds been particularly outspoken against the tax changes?  Do they have the support of any of the local nobility?"


----------



## Zhure (May 2, 2003)

*Durban*

"So," Durban says to Timonthy, "is the mayorship a landed title, so Kain Gimmervein would inherit the role eventually?"


----------



## Howling Coyote (May 2, 2003)

"I think that's about it. It's a pity, though, since I see lots of quality stuff that I like, but my purse isn't up it at the moment." Horros smiles, "I guess I'll have to return here someday when I'm more able in the cash department."

Horros stops to think for a moment and says, "Actually there is something. A handaxe. Usually someone else in the groups that I travel with carries one, but I was recently in a situation that required one, but we had none. Swords aren't suited for jobs that axes are meant for, and that fact almost cost us lives. Now I'll be prepared for the next time, and carry one myself."


----------



## Dalamar (May 2, 2003)

*Durban, Lorcan*
"I don't know about any particular cases."
Timothy puffs out a cloud of smoke from the corner of his mouth.
"But I've heard that the thieves' guild in particular will suffer since smuggling won't be needed as much.
And no, Kain won't be getting the position by marrying. A new mayor gets elected by the city council when the current decides to step aside."

*Horros*
Samantha smiles.
"Tell you what? I'll give it to you free if you tell your friends about my place."


----------



## Zack2216 (May 2, 2003)

"Well, that makes things much earsier. I would be glad to help then. If everything is prepared, then we can begin immediately."


----------



## Dalamar (May 2, 2003)

*Haplo*
"Good. I'll have a guide and the mind master come here as soon as they can. Meanwhile, my informants tell me you haven't had the chance of eating yet. Would you like something?"


----------



## Howling Coyote (May 3, 2003)

Horros thinks Samantha’s words for a moment, "I'm not very comfortable taking anything free from you, maybe you could give some kind of a discount instead. But either way I'll spread the word off this place."


----------



## Zhure (May 3, 2003)

*Durban*

In a conspiratorial whisper, Durban asks Timonthy, "You think this Thieves' Guild is behind the threats?"


----------



## Dalamar (May 3, 2003)

*Durban, Lorcan*
Timothy thinks over Durban's question for a while. He then shakes his head.
"I don't think they would've resorted to mages or psions, they trust the old fashion knife to the back."
Timonthy then raises from the table.
"But I'll have to go now, I'm already slightly late from an appointment."
With that, he leaves the Coin's Edge.

*Horros*
"Then I'll have you pay three gold for the axe."
She gives Horros a wink.
"I'll also pay you three gold for advertising my smithy."


----------



## Zhure (May 4, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban rises as Timonthy leaves, and bows. "A pleasure, sir."

After Timonthy has left the _Coin's Edge_, Durban turns to Lorcan. "Now what? Try to get close to the groom?"


----------



## Zack2216 (May 5, 2003)

"I would enjoy a meal. I should check if Tserof wants anything to eat before we leave. Another thought, you mentioned 'mind master,'what is that?"


----------



## Jarval (May 5, 2003)

"Well, we're supposed to meet with Father Dillian before long.  If he introduces us to the mayor, as he promised, then we may also be introduced to the bride and groom."  Lorcan finished the remaining food on his plate, and drains his mug of ale.  "It'll be very interesting to meet Miss Chendra.  It's not often that a wedding involves magical assassins."


----------



## Dalamar (May 7, 2003)

*Durban, Lorcan*
I'm giving you some time before Father Dillian comes, just in case you want to do something. If you are both ready to move on, post so and I'll move things forward for you two.

*Haplo*
"The term is not familiar to you? I guess not... I believe the term you big people use is a 'telepath' or something like that."
Eugenoth turns to address the halfling that escorted Haplo here.
"Take the young man to see his bat and then bring him back."


----------



## Zack2216 (May 7, 2003)

"Thank you."


----------



## Jarval (May 7, 2003)

*OOC:*I'm ready to move on to meeting Father Dillian, but I'm happy to stick around if Durban wants to do something else first.


----------



## Howling Coyote (May 8, 2003)

Horros looks at Samantha in amazement for a while and starts laughing, "You got yourself a deal missy."


----------



## Zhure (May 8, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *OOC:I'm ready to move on to meeting Father Dillian, but I'm happy to stick around if Durban wants to do something else first. *




 Same here.


----------



## Dalamar (May 9, 2003)

*Durban, Lorcan*
As the light of the sun starts turning from clear to orange, Father Dillian enters the Coin's Edge. He scans the crowd a moment before noticing Durban and Lorcan. He motions for them to come to him.
"Come on, we're already late."

*Horros*
Samantha picks a handaxe from the wall, one with a simple design and a sturdy look.
"Here you go."

*Haplo*
Haplo and his guide leave the room and head to the tunnels. As they head trough the tunnels, Haplo has a feeling that they're using a different route, but it's hard to tell in the featureless environment.
Soon they emerge from the same secret door that they entered the tunnels through and Haplo gets to straighten his back aching from the crouching he had to do in the tunnels. Tserof drops down from the overhang and pushes against Haplo, making sounds of joy.


----------



## Jarval (May 9, 2003)

Lorcan stands and quickly moves over to Father Dillian.

"Good afternoon, Father.  I hope we've not inconvenienced you?"


----------



## Howling Coyote (May 10, 2003)

Horros weights the axe for a moment and puts it into his belt.

"Well I guess I should be going. It was nice doing business with you, and I'll be back if I happen to be in the neighborhood."


----------



## Zhure (May 10, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban stands and bows. "Sorry if we have made you late, Father."


----------



## Dalamar (May 11, 2003)

*Durban, Lorcan* 
Father Dillian shakes his head.
"No, no no... it's not your fault, I wasn't able to resist the cake that Beth had baked and thus I came late."
He moves out of the inn and starts walking along the streets.
"Hope you didn't get bored while waiting."

*Horros*
"Sure do, and try to get some more coins the next time you're here."
Samantha says jokingly and then heads to the back of the shop.


----------



## Zhure (May 11, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban follows along quickly, trying to memorize the route.


----------



## Zack2216 (May 11, 2003)

I say, as I rub behind the ears,
"Hello there Tserof, do you want to help me and my new friends after we eat something?"


----------



## Jarval (May 11, 2003)

"We've been chatting with a few of the locals, and enjoying some food and drink."  Lorcan replies to Father Dillian.  "The Coin's Edge offers surprisingly good fare."


----------



## Howling Coyote (May 12, 2003)

"Will do."

Once back on the street Horros starts to think his next move.

_ Where to now? Back to the inn or to browse somewhere else.
Some general store might be a useful visit, but then again I'm not inclined to buy the stuff we need right now and carry it back to the inn, especially when we probably aren't going to leave straight tomorrow. 
I guess it's the inn then. _ 

Horros starts to head towards the inn, but on impulse he decides to take the long route back.


----------



## Dalamar (May 12, 2003)

*Durban, Lorcan*
"Chat? You didn't take part in a fight, did you?" Father Dillian says jokingly. "Yes, Beth does have a couple of tricks up her sleeve when it comes to making food and -"
He cuts up midsentence, blushing ever so slightly over the red that has already started to gather on his face from the fast walking.

*Horros*
Horros enjoys a walk trough the Coast after leaving Tim's Smithy. He is quite surprised when suddenly two of his companions walk quickly past him just as he comes to a junction, apparently following the plump priest ahead of them.

*Haplo*
Tserof purs happily. It then lets you know that as far as he is concerned, you could start right now. That's when you notice remains of a couple of rats littering the alley.


----------



## Zhure (May 12, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban blushes. "No, we weren't involved in any fight. We kind of try to avoid them."


----------



## Zack2216 (May 12, 2003)

I pat it lovingly once more. "It appears that Tserof is ready. Shall we begin after the meal?"


----------



## Howling Coyote (May 13, 2003)

"Hey!"

_ I wonder what they are up to? _


----------



## Zhure (May 13, 2003)

*Durban*

"Hey, Horros, good to see you caught up with us. Tag along, we're going for a visit," Durban says.


----------



## Howling Coyote (May 17, 2003)

Horros shrugs and goes with them.

"So where are we going, and who's this guy?"


----------



## Zhure (May 17, 2003)

*Durban*

"Horros, may I introduce Father Dillian. He's taking us to meet the mayor."


----------



## Dalamar (May 17, 2003)

*Durban, Horros, Lorcan*
At the mention of his name, Father Dillian waves his hand idly and then continues walking.
You have been following a single street for a while when Father abrubtly makes a left turn. In the distance of this new road, the three can see a clearly more expensive building that the others they've seen so far.

*Haplo*
Haplo's guide mutters back to him.
"Yeah, whatever. Follow and we'll go have a bite."
The druid is again led back to the tunnels and it seems they're taking a different route again. When they arrive to Eugeneth's chamber, a table has been set and an unfamiliar halfling is talking with the halfling ruler.


----------



## Zack2216 (May 18, 2003)

"I'm back, and Tserof is ready." Looking at the new halfling "Who might you be?"


----------



## Zhure (May 18, 2003)

*Durban*

"Wow. Is that building the mayor's house? He must be quite wealthy." Durban will fall back a little, and take a look around, to see if they are being followed.


----------



## Howling Coyote (May 18, 2003)

Horros doesn't seem to be impressed of the building, "Bah, a persons vanity and uselessness can always be seen by looking where they live. I wonder I wonder what it looks inside?"


----------



## Jarval (May 20, 2003)

"Nice of you to dismiss those of us who like the finer things in life."  Lorcan says laconically to Horros.  "As for inside, one would hope for something tasteful, as the exterior is rather elegant."  He grins broadly.

"So, Father, what do they have planned for the celebrations?  Is the mayor commissioning a song for his daughter, or is he not a patron of the arts?"


----------



## Dalamar (May 22, 2003)

*Durban, Horros, Lorcan*
Father Dillian slows down in order to catch his breath.
"That is indeed the mayor's house *huff* when elected, the mayor moves there with his or her family *puff* A work apartment if you will."
He takes a deep breath.
"I'm not sure what the plans are for the ceremony, I'm just miss Chendra's home teacher."

*Haplo*
"Good, have a seat."
Eugenoth indicates a pile of pillows located at the the table opposite of himself. As Haplo addresses him, the other halfling turns towards him.
His eyes are ink black, looking like empty holes on his head.
"I'm the telepath."


----------



## Zack2216 (May 22, 2003)

"I see. Thank you."
_Why are his eyes like that?_


----------



## Zhure (May 23, 2003)

*Durban*

"Easy there, Father, no sense in sending yourself into an apoplexy over a brisk walk. Why don't we rest a minute until you catch your breath?"

Durban leans up against a wall and watches the mayoral house for a few minutes while Father Dillian rests.


----------



## Dalamar (May 24, 2003)

*Durban, Horros, Lorcan*
Father Dillian stops and leans against his knees.
"A good idea... It's just that I ate for too long."

Durban looks at the house, assessing it. It has a low wall surrounding it, from here it looks like it might reach a normal man's chest, it's propable more for looks than for protection. The building itself is made of stone blocks and mortar with a plank roof.
There are no security measures in sight.

*Haplo*
Halfling maids start serving the three at the table, filling glasses with wine as necessary, collecting used dishes away and all the things one expects from a servant.
As they eat, the ruler of the halfling starts telling the plan to Haplo.
"We'll need you at the strorage, we'll move some of the food supplies to another place and then start moving some of the most wounded from the nursery. We're hoping the whole operation will be over in five to six hours."


----------



## Jarval (May 24, 2003)

Lorcan leans back against the wall, glancing up at the house with interest.

"So, did you find anything interesting on your trip around the city?"  He asks Horros.


----------



## Howling Coyote (May 25, 2003)

"I found a pretty good blacksmith. I recommend that you go there if need anything."


----------



## Zhure (May 26, 2003)

*Durban*

"Well, you're doing better than we are. We've only found a way to the mayor," Durban smiles wanly. "I'm fully equipped, but maybe Lorcan needs some gear.

"In the meantime, let's try to get a little deeper into these mysterious assassins that are rumored to be about. I'm sure our interview with the mayor will shed some light on what's going on... and maybe we can actually get paid to help protect him!"


----------



## Zack2216 (May 27, 2003)

"I see. What exactly will Tserof and I be transporting?"


----------



## Jarval (May 27, 2003)

"I might drop by this smith's shop before we leave the city.  If the work's good, I might pick up some extra equipment.  Where does he work?"  Lorcan asks.


----------



## Howling Coyote (May 28, 2003)

"Well actually he's a she, but the work is definitely good."

Horros gives Lorcan the instructions how to get to the smiths place.


----------



## Dalamar (May 28, 2003)

*Durban, Horros, Lorcan*
Father Dillian straightens up and starts walking again towards the grand house ahead of the group.
"Might I ask what brings such an assorted group as yourselves together?"

*Haplo*
"I think that's something you don't _need_ to know, so we would like to keep as secret as possible. We're already making a huge leap of faith in revealing ourselves to you."


----------



## Zack2216 (May 29, 2003)

_Hmm, very interesting..._ 
"Maybe a different subject. If you are in constant hiding, how have your fellows come to harm? Were they defending against the zobies or outsiders?"


----------



## Zhure (May 29, 2003)

*Durban*

"Well, Father, it's a little complicated, but I had a vision and the rest agreed to follow it. More than likely it's a fool's errand, but I have faith in Xan Yae's vision and I'm pleased my friends do as well."


----------



## Jarval (May 29, 2003)

"Well, it's not every day that the gods chose to speak with us mortals.  If Xan Yae wishes to bring harmony to these lands, then I am glad to aid her envoy."  Lorcan runs his fingers back through his hair, making some attempt to tidy himself up before his introduction to the mayor.

"Speaking of friends, where's Haplo gone?  I've not seen him since this morning."


----------



## Howling Coyote (May 30, 2003)

"I haven't seen Haplo either."

"And why am I doing this? I've been wondering it several times since we started our voyage, but haven't found my answer yet." Horros sighs from frustration.


----------



## Zhure (May 30, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban looks terribly embarassed. "While I have faith in my mission, those who follow it and have never had the vision are far more faithful."


----------



## Dalamar (May 30, 2003)

*Durban, Horros, Lorcan*
"That's interesting, wish I had it in to go on such a voyage. But anyway, we're here."
Indeed, the group has arrived to a gate in the low wall. As they pass it, everybody has a tingling feeling but can't quite place the reason for it. A short walk brings all to the door to the house and Father Dillian knocks on it.

*Haplo*
"It's complicated, but basically we've had a couple of run-ins with the thieves' guild and some other trouble internally. Nothing serious, just a couple of broken ribs and and few legs that have withered because of infection."


----------



## Zack2216 (May 30, 2003)

"Perhaps I could lend my assistance in that area aswell after I help move the supplies... A thieves guild knows you're down here? Or have they stumbled across your home and you, ... er, removed the witnesses?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 4, 2003)

*Durban, Horros, Lorcan*
A moment passes and then the door opens, a human man clad in the outfit fitting a steward is there, looks a moment at Father Dillian and for a bit longer at the three gathered behind him and then moves away from the doorway, letting you pass.
Father Dillian nods his thanks to the man and then walks in with a slow pace. A few steps get the group from the small passage to a grand hall from which two sets of stair rise, each along the walls, and connect at the wall opposite. There are two sets of doors beside the small one through which our heroes came, one doorway residing at the top of the stairs and another under them.
Father Dillian calls out in a somewhat playful voice.
"Anybody home?"

*Haplo*
"It's nothing serious, we just happen to use the same routes for smuggling our supplies as the guild uses. Our diplomat is already making arrangements, so that is taken care of."
The halfling rules stands up.
"But I think now is the time for you to get working."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 4, 2003)

Lorcan walks into the grand hall, admiring his surroundings.  He strolls around the room, examining any furniture or obj d'art.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 5, 2003)

"Hmm, very interesting. As you said, let us begin. I need to retrieve Tserof, but he cannot fit through the tunnels. How do we solve this?"

thinking to myself
_Curious, if he has access to smuggling routes, then why doesn't he use them. Are they transporting something that  they don't want the thieves to know about?_


----------



## Zhure (Jun 5, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban folds his arms behind his back and also begins examining any _objets d'art_, paying special heed to any of religous significance. He looks completely out of his element.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jun 6, 2003)

Horros looks really uncomfortable in this grand surrounding. After a moment anger flashes in his eyes for a short while. Whether he's angry of this building, himself, or for some other obscure reason, it's hard to tell.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 9, 2003)

*Durban, Horros, Lorcan*
Durban and Lorcan end up admiring a vase almost the size of their own chests. It is depicted with pictures of humans, elves and dwarves shaking hands, the human holding a scroll in her hand.
The sound of a door opening draws their attention away from the vase and on to a human man well past his forties. The man is clad in clothes made of normal cloth but ones that obviously have been made by a professional. As he enters, his expression is tired but as soon as he lays his eyes upon Father Dillian, his expression lightens up.
"Dear Father! So nice of you to come! And who might these friends of yours be?"
Father Dillian answers with slight bowing of his head at the man's direction before speaking.
"These are accuintances I made today, they said they might be interested in helping you and Chendra with the trouble. But I'm not even going to try remembering their names and will let them introduce themselves."

*Haplo*
The telepath nods at Eugenoth before speaking.
"We will leave through the tunnels and as soon we are out, I will make the three of us invisible."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 9, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban will bow low then introduce the group.

"I am Durban, this noble soul is Lorcan, and that esteemed gentleman is Horros. We wish to offer our services in any way we can. It's a shame someone is trying to wreck a wedding."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 9, 2003)

Lorcan turns at the sound of the door opening, following Durban's lead by bowing.

"As my friend and the good Father have said, we wish to aid you however we may."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 9, 2003)

"Then let us begin."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jun 10, 2003)

Horros turns to look at the man, and after slight hesitation takes the example of his companions and makes a quick bow.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 10, 2003)

*Durban, Horros, Lorcan*
"Nice to meet you. Right now the best way you could help me is by keeping my little daughter company. She knows it's for her own safety, but she doesn't like it at all when I have to place guards with her whenever she leaves her room. With the three of you, I think it wouldn't feel so constraining."

*Haplo*
Telepath comes next to you and places his hand on Haplo's thigh. For a moment the druid feels like he's going to faint but then the horizon stops swirling and Haplo finds himself outdoors again, standing next to surprised Tserof.
"Take a moment to recover, teleporting isn't especially nice experience for beginners."
Even though the telepath's words hold compassion, the tone of his voice is emotionless.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 10, 2003)

*Durban*

"I can't speak for the others," Durban says, "but I'll gladly accept the joyous task of escorting your daughter until her wedding."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 10, 2003)

waiting a minute for the spinning to stop...

"All right, I believe that I am ready to continue."

Patting Tserof on the head.
"Hey, you ready boy?"


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jun 10, 2003)

Horros seems to think about the proposal for a moment.

_ Hmm, babysitting some snotty kid is it. Not exactly my idea of a good time, but I can always use the money, and it probably wouldn't be bad to be on this guy’s good side. _ 

"Okay, I'm interested."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 11, 2003)

"It would be an honour to protect the lady Chendra."  Locan replies to the mayor.  "Is she to attend any official functions before the wedding, or is she maintaining her normal activities?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 12, 2003)

*Durban, Horros, Lorcan*
The mayor nods at your approval and starts walking down the stairs as he talks.
"She's in her room right now, luckily she doesn't have responsibilities because of my status since it isn't hereditary.
Just go through that door," he points to the ones under the stairs, "there should be two guards at her door and nowhere else right now. You must sing 'Brother Jacob' as the password to get through them, however."

*Haplo*
After his stomach has found its place again and Tserof has shown that he's ready to go, Haplo climbs to the dire bat's back and the halfling telepath accompanies him.
The air around the three starts shivering, like hot air rising from a sun-baked road even though the air doesn't feel different.
_Be silent!_
A sudden realization that there is somebody else inside Haplo's head is not a nice feeling and it seems the the druid's feelings got transferred to Tserof too.
_We can't talk since my powers can't dampen sound, only fool vision._

*All*
I'm going to ask it at this point from all of you, should we/do you want to convert this campaign to 3.5 when it is released? I can go both ways, so it's up to you.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 13, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban nods and walks through the door under the stairs. looking for the two guards.

 Since Durban is a psion/monk, the only change in 3.5 that'll affect me that I know of is the loss of Evasion, so I'd like to be able to take another level of monk to pick it up. Other than that, 3.5 seems superior. Either decision is fine with me.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jun 13, 2003)

Horros follows Durban through the door.

_ I hope I won't regret this. _ 

 I'm personally boycotting the 3.5, so lets keep it the way it is, at least for now.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 13, 2003)

Locan follows after Durban, humming a little tune to himself.

_Nice house, this.  Ahh, the benefits of working for the nobility..._


I'm playing a ranger, so I think you can guess my answer already   I'd like to switch to the 3.5 rules, but I'm OK with sticking with 3.0 if that's what everyone else prefers.  Don't forget, you don't have to buy the 3.5 rule books to get the 3.5 rules.  They'll upgrade the SRD at the same time as they release the new books.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 15, 2003)

I nod, feeling disturbed by the sudden outburst in my head. I rub Tserof back, and signal him that we are ready to take off.

Hmmm. Well, because they will be updating the books on the SRD, I can look it up. Sad to say I won't be getting the books soon though.  That, and I don't know how  it will affect  my animal companion stuff. Well, thats my only concern. I am up to it if everyone else is.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 15, 2003)

*Durban, Horros, Lorcan*
The trio walks through the doors, coming to a hallway that breaks into two directions a tad further. Father Dillian and the mayor start chatting in a friendly voice as they are left behind.
Walking to the intercourse, two guards are seen on the right, standing on both sides of a door. As the group approaches, one of them turns to their direction and speaks with a stern voice.
"Password!"

*Haplo*
With some difficulty due to the small space available, Tserof takes off. The telepath's voice comes to Haplo's mind, cold as it was before.
_Go towards the shore, I'll show the building when we are there._
Quickly the group arrives to a small warehouse that has been nailed shut. Just as Haplo is starting to ask how they're supposed to enter, some of the blanks blanks turn inside, revealing a door. Looking inside, Haplo can see rows of crates, some already being carried by halflings to a tunnel.
_That one over there._
Without even looking where the telepath is pointing to, Haplo knows which crate is for them to pick up. It isn't enormous by size, maybe the size of Haplo's torso. It doesn't look too heavy.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 16, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban blushes profusely and sings off-key, "Brother Jacob."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 16, 2003)

*Durban, Horros, Lorcan*
The guards have a stern look on their faces while Durban starts singing, but as he continues, their mouths start to twitch. Before Durban can get far with the song, they are both roaring with laughter with tears flowing from their eyes. The one that talked to you earlier wipes his eyes and speaks, this time with a much more relaxed tone.
"Sorry. He does that to every new recruit and nobody _ever_ questions the mayor as to why that's the password. Well, it isn't, it's just an amusement. Don't worry," he says, pointing at the other guard, "we both did the same thing."
The other one seems to also have taken control of himself again, looking the three newcomers up and down.
"You don't wear the guards' garb, why's that?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 17, 2003)

I direct Tserof to the crate we are to pick up. 
"Could I get some help here?" Looking at the intended crate to pick up.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jun 17, 2003)

Horros rolls his eyes and looks at the sealing when Durban does his performance.

"That's because we aren't guards. We are the girls escort."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 17, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban sighs.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 19, 2003)

*Durban, Lorcan, Horros*
"Escort, eh? I didn't know the gal was so lively that she needed three!"
The second guard nudges the first one as he says this.
"Hrm, yes. Well judging by your looks I'd wager a guess that you won't be needing us at the door?"

*Haplo*
Haplo's words startle a few of the halflings who look all around until the seem to somehow realize what's going on. They quickly tie a harness around Tserof, doing it a tad clumsily since they can't see the bat. The crate is then attached to the harness.
The halflings then return to what they were doing before.

A shiver runs down Haplo's back even though it isn't cold.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 20, 2003)

OOC: Does the crate become invisible once they tie it to Tserof?


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 20, 2003)

*Haplo*
You can't tell, since you can see yourself, Tserof, the telepath and the crate just fine despite the fact that the halflings were unable to see any of the three that were originally invisible.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 20, 2003)

*Durban*

"I'm not sure what you mean by not being needed," Durban says to the guards, "but I feel the less we disturb the young lady's schedule the better. Until the mayor says otherwise, you should probably follow your regular schedule as guards."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 20, 2003)

Lorcan smiles slightly at the guard's jokes.

"If you'd be so good as to show us through to Miss Chendra's room?  As for your own duties, I am sure your skills will still be required in keeping the mansion safe."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 21, 2003)

*Durban, Horros, Lorcan*
"The young miss is just beyond this door, you can go right in. She's propably already heard at least some of our conversation, what with no light showing through the key hole for a while now."
Can I get a recoup of the current look of the three characters in your next post?


----------



## Jarval (Jun 21, 2003)

Lorcan nods to the guards, moving up to the door and knocking lightly.

"Miss Chendra?  May we enter?"


*Description:*  Lorcan is a tall man, standing at 6'3".  While quite lightly built, he is fairly strong.  He has nut brown hair reaching down to the middle of his back, tied back into a tail.  His eyes are a dark brown, similar to the shade of his hair, and he has a sparse beard.  He dresses in practical clothing, favoring browns, greens and greys, although he always wears at least one blue garment.  The unicorn symbol of Ehlonna is prominently pinned to his shirt.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 22, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban coughs politely to catch the guards attention.

Description: Durban is tall and slender, and very fair skinned, probably from living for years in the mountains. His martial arts training and years of abstinence have left almost no fat on his frame.

Habitually Durban wears simple black monk robes, frayed in many places where he has had to make minor repairs. He keeps a shortsword, nunchaku and crowbar visible on his belt, with a sling wrapped around one wrist and some bullets in a belt pouch. The most striking part of his outfit is a bright blue psicrystal in the middle of a holy symbol of Xan Yae worn on his neck.

The weapons are all peace-tied right now.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 23, 2003)

I speak aloud. "Can anyone see the crate?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 26, 2003)

*Durban, Horros, Lorcan*
A moment passes after Lorcan's knock. Then a controlled female voice sounds through the door.
"You may enter."
The doors opens easily as you push it, barely making a noise. The room behind it is pretty large for a bedroom, which it appears to be by the furnitures.
On the bed sits a young woman. She is wearing a dress the color of light blue, apparently made from some costly material. She eyes you with curious eyes as you enter, looking each from head to toe.
"You don't look like people the Mayor usually deals with."
Her tone doesn't sound accusing, asking, nor anything else. It sounds like a tone practiced and mastered by training.

*Haplo*
One of the working halflings snaps at the general direction of Haplo's voice.
"Didn't you take it already?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 26, 2003)

I smile to myself
"Well Tserof, lets take off."
I direct Tserof to the entrance and take flight.
"Where am I to drop this off?" I ask my passenger.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 27, 2003)

Lorcan bows to Chendra as he enters her room.  "I think we may differ from many in your father's employ.  None of us are guards by profession, but we have keen eyes and some skill with our blades between us."

He moves a little further into the room, allowing his companions more space to enter, before speaking again.  "We are at your disposal.  Your father felt it better for you to be accompanied between now and your wedding, but thought that the presence of uniformed guards might only draw more attention to you.  We will act as your bodyguard until the ceremony has taken place, and hopefully prove a match for any who are sent to threaten your life."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 27, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban also bows. "Do you have a set itinerary, Mistress Chendra? Knowing it in advance might give us a chance to scout out areas you're going to be at risk in."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 28, 2003)

*Durban, Horros, Lorcan*
"Close the door."
She sits still and regal, waiting for one of you to close the door. As soon as it is closed, however, her mannerism changes. She pulls her legs against her chest and looks at the three men in his room with curious eyes.
"Have you fought any dragons? Slayed any vampires? Tell me, I wanna know!"

*Haplo*
The voice of Haplo's passenger resonates coldly inside his head.
_Don't mind it, I have the bat in reins_
The three of you get out of the warehouse and Tserof takes to the air. He seems to know exactly where he is going, flying in a straight line towards the other side of the Coast.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 29, 2003)

Lorcan smiles at Chendra's sudden change of manner.  He takes a seat on a handy chair, before answering her questions.

"I've not fought any dragons as yet, but I have once tackled a vampire.  Myself and some companions.. not these fine gentlemen,"  He gestures at Horros and Durban.  "but earlier acquaintances of mine, were protecting a village close to the boarders with the outside.  Some fell beast had been preying on the young women of the village, killing some, and leaving others close to death.  My companions and I lay in wait one night, keeping a watch upon the daughter of the miller.

"That night, a strange mist flowed under the door of her room.  That alone would have had us suspicious, but more was to come.  The mist took the shape of a young man, a swain of the village who had been dead almost a full two weeks.

"Needless to say, we moved forth at this, myself and a warrior by the name of Haldirk attacking the creature with our blades, which had been imbued with magic earlier that night."  Lorcan raps his fist on the guard of his rapier as he says this.  "Yana, a follower of the blessed Pelor called forth a ray of light that scorched the creature's cold flesh, while a mage by the name of Raynard struck out with bolts of pure magic.

"The foul undead swayed from our first assault, Yana's light having grievously wounded it.  But before we could finish our foe, he dissolved back into his vapour-form, and fled into the night.  We followed, and Goddess only knows how, I managed to lead my companions to it's lair, an old cave up in the hills.

"We cautiously moved into the cave, only to be swarmed by a dozen or more bats!  They swept down at us, breaking Raynard's concentration on the spell he had started to work.  Reluctant as I am to kill animals, I and Haldirk quickly slew several of the bats, but we had been distracted at a vital moment!  The vampire leapt forth from the shadows, many of the wounds we had inflicted on it already healed.  It lashed out, it's claws scoring deep into Haldirk's skin, and my warrior friend paled at this hurt.

"We attacked the vampire again, my and Haldirk's swords wounding the creature.  Yana called again on Lord Pelor, and his light burned away yet more of the creature's corrupted body.  Raynard threw an magical arrow of acid, and this too caused the undead to stagger.  But only for a moment...

"It sprang at me, claws outstretched, fangs bared!  I felt one of its tainted hands touch my skin, and for a moment I thought my soul would be torn from my body.  I prevailed, but my strength had been weakened.

"Yana touched her holy symbol to the creature, the sign of the sun seeming to be almost as effective as Pelor's own radiance.  The creature yet again flinched back, and this time we took no delay.  Raynard invoked a scroll of power, a clap of sorcerous thunder flaying at the vampire.  Yana threw water blessed by the gods onto the creature, and Haldirk and I sheathed our blades into it's chest.

"Again it turned into fog, but this time its flight was short, flowing into a coffin at the back of the cave.  Haldirk tore the lid off the vampire's hiding place, and I drove a wooden stake into its black heart, returning the poor soul to the proper state of death."

Lorcan sits back, having almost finished recounting his tale.  "I recovered from the vampire's touch, but Haldirk was less lucky.  His wounds were infected from the foul muck that encrusted the claws, and he had to retire from the life of a hunter of the dead.  But perhaps he is the lucky one.  He runs an inn near the eastern mountains, and now has a wife and child."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jun 29, 2003)

"Yes, your companion was the lucky one. When the group I was traveling before had an encounter with a vampire one of us got turned into a vampire, and we had to kill him ourselves. It's never easy, but we were extra hard pushed since we didn't have any priest or spellcasters in the group at the moment.
"Our only chance was to keep him occupied until the sunrise, which actually wasn't that hard since he was a hothead, and undeath didn't change that. 
"The hard part was to stay alive until the sunrise. We lost one, and two others got seriously wounded in that encounter. Luckily we got both of them to a healer in time. I managed to get only some bruises from the encounter, but unfortunately we never did get the master."

 Description: Horros is a powerfully muscled man of average height. He has long blonde hair, which he tends to keep tied, and he's tanned from year’s outdoors.
He wears a mithril chain shirt over some nondescript clothes, and has a high quality scimitar and a dagger in his belt.
Currently he has an extra hand axe hanging from his belt.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 29, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban stares in awe at Lorcan's story. When it's obvious Lorcan is finished, he clears his throat. 

"I'm afraid I have led a rather sheltered existence compared to Lorcan. I left my monastery and wandered through the mountains on a vision quest. I did find some old ruins -- but the dangers there were all of the natural sort. Cave-ins, beasts run awry. I've thankfully avoided all contact with both vampires and dragons."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 29, 2003)

*Durban, Horros, Lorcan*
Chendra looks at Horros and, especially, Lorcan. Her eyes are wide from excitement.
"Wow....."
She keeps the same expression for a moment and then her mood drops.
"Wish I could do something like that..."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 29, 2003)

*Durban*

"Pardon me for saying so, Miss Chendra, but adventuring isn't an exciting career, like the bards tell it. It's dirty and dangerous. I can't remember the last time any of us bathed properly, or ate food that hadn't been either cooked in a stew pot at an inn for more than a week, or that wasn't basically shoe leather. The only rewards are usually feeling good avoiding taxes and not expending one's life digging in the soil like a peasant. Ironically, realization of those benefits usually comes after spending an entire day riding horseback behind a cloud of dust..."

Durban has a look of shocked realization that those words were out loud.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 29, 2003)

Lorcan laughs out loud at Durban's words, slapping his friend on the back.

"Our life isn't quite as grim as Durban here would have you belive, and I like to think I can remember my last bath, but he does speak much truth.  It's a dangerous life, no two ways about it, and I've lost many close friends over the years."

He looks soberly at Chendra.  "But don't think you need to wield swords or magic to make a difference to the world.  You could have as much effect as any of us, without leaving this city.  You're the daughter of the mayor, and are marrying a man with some influence of his own, if what I am told is true.  You have influence?  Use this for good.  Make sure that the gold raised in taxes goes to those who need it, not those who only wish to line their own pockets.  An intelligent woman can go far."

He stops for a moment, judging the wisdom of his next words before continuing.  "But if none of that seems the way of life for you, then perhaps other paths may be open still.  How would your father feel about you learning to use a sword, if only for your own protection?  I would be willing to teach, if he is willing to let you learn."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jun 30, 2003)

"They are both right, adventuring is not a picnic for fine young ladies. It's a harsh and dangerous life, and occasionally full of misery. Still there's no harm in knowing how to defend oneself."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jun 30, 2003)

_Well,  atleast I can take in the view._


----------



## Zhure (Jun 30, 2003)

*Durban*

"And I can likewise teach you how to fight without weapons. It's one of the few things I do well at."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 1, 2003)

*Durban, Horros, Lorcan*
Miss Chendra pouts as you seem against her dreams.
"I know I have influence and my future husband has too, but that isn't _exiting_. I want to see the world outside the Valley."

*Haplo*
_It's not really a great one._
The telepath seems right, the closest things you see are the roofs of the buildings, the wall surrounding the Coast, and the wasteland beyond them.
After a short flight, Tserof lands to a quite rich-looking area. Due to the time of the day, there is nobody around.
_Remove the crate._


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 2, 2003)

I dismount, and unstrap the crate from Tserof, rubbing his neck where the crate was strapped on.

_So, where should I take this? Is it safe to speak?_


----------



## Zhure (Jul 2, 2003)

*Durban*

"Well, I've lived all my life save the last day outside this valley, and so far this is the nicest place I've seen. So far... I'll keep exploring though, because that's how I am. You should be happy with all your people have accomplished here. Most of the lands outside this valley are dark and bitter places."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 2, 2003)

*Durban, Horros, Lorcan*
The noble lady frowns upon you, but newertheless her mood soon rises again.
"So tell me, how does one start a fire without tindertwigs?"

*Haplo*
There's a strange glazed look in Tserof's eyes. The crate is quite heavy for its size.
_Leave the beast be, it can't see or hear anything right now. Drag the crate here._
The telepath moves over to one of the walls surrounding you... and then continues straight through it.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 2, 2003)

"There are many ways, but the simplest is with the flint and steel."  Locan pulls his out of his belt pouch.  "You may well have encountered this method, so another is through the use of the fire bow.  This a simple tool where you take a piece of flexible wood, tie a string from one end to the other, making a bow shape, and loop another piece of wood in at the midpoint of the string.  Through a quick sawing motion onto a log, you can easily light dry kindling."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 3, 2003)

Following the telepath, I drag the crate behind me and enter through the false wall.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jul 3, 2003)

Horros grins, "But that method is a pain, and I'd rather make sure I carry a spare flint and steel when I go out. It's much more simpler."
"Actually even simpler would be a wizard who knows a fire cantrip. Did that once, but the wizard became ticked off when it started to become a regular event in the camp, and we had to go back to doing it the hard way." Horros snorts, "Shows you just how important those wizards think they are."


----------



## Zhure (Jul 3, 2003)

*Durban*

"Some psions can initiate fires with their minds, but I've not learned that trick. Flint and steel serve me well. If I had to make a fire without them, and no tindertwig around, I'd be hard pressed to do it."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 4, 2003)

"Aye, I've encountered that mindset myself, although it was with a priest."  Lorcan nods in agreement with Horros.  "Decided magical fire was too holy to be used to keep the camp warm.  Of course, we changed his mind during that thunderstorm..."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 4, 2003)

*Durban, Horros, Lorcan*
Chendra listens to the three talk, pressing each word to her memory.
"Please, tell me more. I want to hear stories."

*Haplo*
Haplo has a distressing feeling as he steps through the wall, like had the weight of a full house on his shoulders. Luckily the feeling passes as he gets to the other side.
The space he walks to is a bland room, empty at the moment except for Haplo, the halfling, and the crate.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 4, 2003)

"Is there anywhere I should put this?"


----------



## Jarval (Jul 5, 2003)

"I'm happy to continue relating tales of our adventures, but is there anything else you wish to do with the day?"  Lorcan asks Chendra.  "We could escort you around town if you have any business to attend to.  But as I say, I welcome the chance to retell our travels.  It's not often any of us get an enthusiastic audience."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 7, 2003)

*Durban, Horros, Lorcan*
Chendra shakes her head vigorously.
"No. I need to go to a few places tomorrow before the wedding, but I've already done everything for today."


----------



## Zhure (Jul 7, 2003)

*Durban*

"Well, if everything is done for today, perhaps a rest is in order? We can stand watch while you sleep, and a little extra sleep for you means the three of us can get adequate sleep when not on watch.

"I'm sure you very tired with all the up-coming excitement," Durban says.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 8, 2003)

*Durban, Horros, Lorcan*
The young miss as rather sad.
"Will you promise to tell me a story in the morning?"


----------



## Jarval (Jul 9, 2003)

"Certainly, m'lady, certainly."  Lorcan assures Chendra.  "As I've said before, there's nothing I like better than a willing audience.  But as Durban says, we should get some rest.  Hopefully you will sleep feeling a little safer with myself and my companions on guard."


----------



## Zhure (Jul 9, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban looks relieved when Lorcan takes up the offer of telling a story.

"Before you retire, it's best if we look through your room, make sure we know out the layout. Escorted by you, of course."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 10, 2003)

*Durban, Horros, Lorcan*
"But you will _not_ be residing in my chambers while I sleep."
Chendra is back to her royal tone and is smoothing out the wrinkles in her dress.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 10, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban turns bright crimson. "No ma'am, that's not what I meant at all. I just think if we have to rush in to save you, we should at least know the lay-out of your chambers, that's all. And we can look for any secret way into the room, some way that assassins might enter. Not us."

Durban looks panicky.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 10, 2003)

Lorcan steps forward, patting Durban on the shoulder as he passes.

"As Durban says, we must know the layout of your rooms, only for your own safety.  I'm sure you'd prefer us not to stumble into your wardrobe as we try to make our way to your aid."  He smiles, trying to lighten the mood a little.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 11, 2003)

*Durban, Horros, Lorcan*
"I see... Go through the rooms quickly, I need my rest."


----------



## Zhure (Jul 11, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban waits until either Horros or Lorcan enter the room; he's not going in on his own, nor first.

Once inside, Durban will take special note of all windows and doors leading inside, looking through each window to get a good idea of how accessible the opening is to the outside.  Search, take 20, = 20 (So Durban's not a genius).


----------



## Jarval (Jul 11, 2003)

Lorcan leads the way into the room, giving the doors and windows a cursory inspection (Search: 10 (taking 10) + 7 = 17).  He does his best to memorize the layout of the room, then turns to Chendra.

"My thanks, m'lady.  We'll leave you to your rest, and speak again in the morning if you so wish."  He bows formally, before leaving her rooms.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jul 12, 2003)

Horros follows Lorcan and Durban into the room, and makes a quick inspection of the room, trying to memorize door and window locations. He also makes note of any big features in the room like chairs and tables, so he won't run into them in the dark.

 Search: take 10 + 2 = 12


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 12, 2003)

I'll draw a map tomorrow if I have the time, I just don't feel like doing that in the middle of night.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm going to my grandparents today, and won't be able to post for a week or so. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 15, 2003)

"Well, then I guess anywhere will do."

I put the crate in the center of the room and wait.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 15, 2003)

*Haplo*
I'm fast-forwarding, since the rest would really be just you going back and forth between the two places.

Haplo sits at the common room of Coin's Edge. His muscles are sore and his head a little wobbly. The druid isn't sure what he's been doing for the past couple of hours... maybe it has something to do with the empty tankard of spirits that rests on the table just opposite him.
It's just strange that he doesn't remember returning to the inn after going out with Tserof... 

*Others*
Sorry, I haven't been able to draw the map because of my summer job, I'll try to get it done tomorrow.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 16, 2003)

moaning in discomfort, trying to shake off my stupor, speaking to myself,
"Mmmm... Perhaps I should check on Tserof, to make sure that I was dreaming today's short outing."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 16, 2003)

*Haplo*
Haplo gets up from the table on weak legs. It takes a moment for him to stop the spinning in his head and steady his legs, but he eventually heads out to the staples. A couple of dwarves scorn at his weakness, and down large gulps of ale from their mugs.
When he reaches the staples, he sees that Tserof is asleep. And so are his friends' horses and the two dogs he fed when they arrived. Other of the dogs twitches as if running, chasing a dream rabbit.

*Durban, Horros, Lorcan*
The three look around the room. The sole window in the first room, in which Chendra's bed is and they just held their conversation, is divided vertically to two parts. The thinner part is around two feet wide and hinged, easily openable if the air gets too hot. The wider one doesn't have any apparent way to open it. If broken, even a large human could fit through it.
The next room is more like a hallway, lined with different dresses and other pieces of clothing. Behind the door is a mirror that reaches from near to floor almost to the ceiling. The room contains no windows.
The last room, accessible through the dressing room, contains a large bath tube sclupted from a single block of some expensive looking mineral. Next to the tub is a chair, currently holding assorted pieces of non-descript clothing. On the wall are held three different towels, all scented with herbs. The window in this room is high up in the wall. A thin adult elf could possibly wiggle through it, but a full-grown human man would have no chance.
Both of the windows open to a small garden around which the house is built. There are no ladders in sight and bringing those would definately draw attention as one would have to walk with them through a small hallway and then either over the short wall surrounding the manor's lands our around the house and through the gate.

Edit: Okay, the map's in a different post now.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 17, 2003)

*Durban*

"A lovely suite, m'lady," Durban says to Chendra before turning to Lorcan. "Let's try to find Haplo for this mission. His familiar would make an excellent night watchman in the garden, far superior to any of us."

"Lady Chendra," Durban stumbles over her title, "would you do me the honor of wearing my crystal as a safety measure, until the wedding? Through it I can monitor your safety and well being to a small degree."

Durban specifically doesn't mention the crystal as being sentient, counting on a layperson's lack of knowledge on psicrystals.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 19, 2003)

"Ah, yes, Haplo.  I do wonder what he's been doing this morning."  Lorcan muses.  "And I'm sure he'll be asking the same question of us.

"We'll leave you to your rest for now, m'lady, and go to find our companion.  If you have any need of us before our return, we shall be found at the Coin's Edge tavern where we are currently lodging."


----------



## Zhure (Jul 19, 2003)

(Whether she agrees to carry the psicrystal or not, Durban will return with Lorcan to the _Coin's Edge_.)


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 19, 2003)

*Durban, Horros, Lorcan*
"I see... Put it on the desk, I will have to see if it fits to my outfit for tomorrow."
Saying that she ushers you out of the door with a wave of her hand.

The three return to Coin's Edge, noting that there aren't many people besides them on the streets.
A quick survey after stepping inside tells them that Haplo isn't in the main room.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 19, 2003)

After rubbing Tserof's ears one last time, I shall return to the main area of the Coin's edge.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 21, 2003)

Lorcan goes over to the bar, looking for the innkeep.  If he finds her, he'll ask if she's seen Haplo since lunchtime.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 23, 2003)

*Everybody*
Just as Lorcan starts to move towards the bar, Haplo steps through the door.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 24, 2003)

*Durban*

"Well, if it isn't Haplo. What amazing timing," Durban says with a smile. "How goes it, my friend."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 24, 2003)

"Well enough, I suppose. Time flies when you're drunk. So, what have you and the others been up to as of late?"


----------



## Zhure (Jul 25, 2003)

*Durban*

"We've managed to procure a little bit of work, Haplo," Durban says conspiratorially. "After we have a bit to eat, we can go talk about it outside."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 26, 2003)

"Of course."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 26, 2003)

The four companions get to the table where Haplo left a while back to check on Tserof. Before anybody has a chance to order anything, a young human maid brings everybody a plate with a steak, potatoes, brown sauce and assorted vegetables.
"Mistress says this one's on her since you seem to have a common friend."
She turns to leave, but turns back after a few steps.
"Oh, I almost forgot, the bath is now free if you wish to use it."
She then disappears to the kitchen, evading a pair of groping human hands on her way.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jul 27, 2003)

"I guess it's been awhile. The thought hadn't even occured to me. I guess I'll bathe after the meal."
And with that, I dig in.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 28, 2003)

*Durban*

"I wonder who our 'common friend' is," Durban ponders as he pokes through the additional food. Carefully he sets aside the meat and eats the potatoes and vegetables after scraping off as much of the brown sauce as possible. "Would anyone care for this portion? I try to avoid meat consumption when possible."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 31, 2003)

Wohoo! My turn to *bump*
Seriously, this is right now leaning heavily on the four of you, I'll chime in when the need comes


----------



## Howling Coyote (Aug 1, 2003)

"I was wondering the same thing. I don't like people called 'common friends', that I don't know." Horros looks at the food, "Well as long as it's free, and wouldn’t want it to go to waste."


----------



## Zhure (Aug 1, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban slides his excess food to Horros.

"I suppose we can talk about it here," Durban says, "as long as we're quiet. As you know, the mayor's daughter is under some kind of threat of assassination and 'we' are volunteered to look out for her well-being.

"Assuming you want in, Haplo, we'll guard her through the night at her manor - it's quite palatial. I thought you bat companion would make an excellent guard for the garden," Durban says with a smile.


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 2, 2003)

"My stay thus far has been uneventful, and I am unacustomed to spending long days in the city. However, the chaos that would ensue if the assassination is successful may put us under the public eye. I am sure that the help will be more than welcome, and that Tserof would love to be outside again. How long will she need us? "


----------



## Zhure (Aug 2, 2003)

*Durban*

"According to a man I overheard at the city gate, the ceremony is tomorrow."

Durban takes a moment to attune himself to his psicrystal, to see if it has anything disturbing to report.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 2, 2003)

*Durban*
A moment passes before Durban manages to establish connection. Then the psicrystal's voice echoes in his mind.
_The young lady just went to the dressing room and I can't see her... wait, I hear running water, she must be preparing a bath for herself._


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 2, 2003)

After I finish my meal, I wil make my way to the bathes.
"I am sure you can fill me in on the rest once we assume our posts."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Aug 5, 2003)

Just before Haplo leaves for his bath, "Be careful not to get too comfortable. A warm bath after a meal can make you quite sleepy."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 5, 2003)

*Haplo*
A quick question leads Haplo towards the baths. A short hallway leads off from the main room and ends in a door on which a plate reading 'Men's turn' hangs.
Inside the druid finds four large bath tubs, each could propably hold two persons if they didn't mind mingling their legs or cranping up slightly, and a well in the middle of the room for water.
Each of the tubs is located in one of the corners of the rectangular room and has a low table next to them. In the one to Haplo's right, two elves sit, the other rubbing dryed mud and blood off the other's hair. The other tubs are empty.

*Others*
In one of the tables, a human and a dwarf look ready to start a fist fight, both already standing up, but then the human dozes off. Apparently he had had too much to drink already. The dwarf graps the human's half-empty mug and downs it before sitting back down and ordering one more.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 5, 2003)

*Durban*

"I think we should head back now, before a fight breaks out in here again," Durban says. He quickly cleans the remnants of his meal up and makes for the door. "I'll be at ... her place somewhere."

After leaving the tavern, Durban will walk briskly to the mayor's house.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Aug 6, 2003)

Horros takes a minute pondering whether he would order an ale or head back to the mayor's house straight away. In the end he just rises up with a grunt, and follows Durban. 
_ No fun when in work _


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 6, 2003)

As I prepare the bath I speak out loud, addressing the elves "What happened to you?"


----------



## Jarval (Aug 7, 2003)

Lorcan slowly eats the remainder of his meal after Horros and Durban have left, waiting for Haplo to finish his bath so he can show the druid to the mayor's house.  He leans back in his chair and casually watches the other patrons.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 8, 2003)

*Haplo*
Haplo starts carrying cold water from the well to the bath tub. As his is pouring his second bucketful, he notices that there's a large red-colored metal plate attached to the bath tub.
The elf whose hair is being cleaned leans his head slightly so he can see Haplo.
"We were part of a group sent off to the outside in hopes of destroying a group of weak undead. We got ambushed by a vampire that, while we weren't able to slay it, we forced to retreat. My companion and I were seriously injured and before the group's dwarven cleric could get to checking up on us, a group of undead wolves came upon the group.
For good and bad, we were thought dead. Our comrades left us behind, but the wolves went after them. While I don't have high respect for the group's leader, I hope they didn't get eaten by the pack.
We finally managed to get back to the Valley after days of wandering around as neither of us is apt at overland navigation."

During the explanation, Haplo has managed to fill the tub with water. 

*Durban, Horros*
Just after the two leave the Coin's Edge, two men-at-arms enter it. They don't seem in any special hurry, more propably just heading for a drink after serving duty.
Only a faint hint of the sun can be seen over the mountain range surrounding the Valley, making everything seem more foreboding and threatening that it actually is. The two start strutting towards the mayor's household

*Durban only*
Not more than a score of paces after leaving the inn, the psion's psicrystal speaks in his mind with a hurried voice.
_Durban! There are sounds of fighting coming from the bath room! I only hear some subdued crashes and a few faint screams every few seconds. Get in here, quick!_

*Lorcan*
As Lorcan is finishing his meal, two man-at-arms come in from the door.  They stop after stepping in and eye everybody in the room, proceeding to move over to the counter after a moment. One of them waves one of the elven barmaids over.


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 8, 2003)

"Hmmm... I also hope the same..." I say to myself in deep thought, my mind flashing back and forth between my most recent memories and some of my more 'memorable' old ones. 

I undress, grab some soap, and begin bathing.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 9, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban quickly doubles back to the _Coin's Edge_, rushing into the common room.

"Lorcan! We have to go *now*."

Without waiting for Lorcan's reaction, he'll turn back again, and make best possible time for the mayor's house.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Aug 11, 2003)

Horros looks at Durban puzzled when suddenly he dashes back to the inn.

When Durban yells into the building from the door, Horros blinks and starts running towards the mayor's house.

_ Not good, not good at all. _

As Durban catches up, "What hell is going on?"


----------



## Jarval (Aug 11, 2003)

Lorcan leaps to his feet, overturning his chair and spilling his ale.  He dashes for the bathroom, shouldering open the door.

"Haplo, get your arse out of that bath and get dressed.  We've got trouble at the mayor's house."  He turns and dashes out into the street, following after Durban at a dead run.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 11, 2003)

*Durban*

Between panting breaths, Durban croaks out, "My psicrystal... reports... fighting."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 11, 2003)

Sorry, guys, school's kicking back in and it's gonna be hecktic for the first couple of days, meaning I'll not have the chance to post a good update (and I'm not going to be content with a bad one). 
So hang in there a couple of days, everything should become more or less normal by the weekend, if not sooner.
What a cliffhanger!


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 12, 2003)

I know what you're going through. Although I don't start school for a couple weeks, right now I am doing band camp in the middle of a dessert. It's tiring, and I almost forgot to update today. Good luck on your first week returning to school.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 13, 2003)

It's times like this I think back to my halcyon days of school and am thankful it's over.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 13, 2003)

School isn't really what's so bad, it's the fact that with it came my theater practice, which eats most of my school days AND three to four hours in the evening. 
And Zack, you're propably in the middle of a desert.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 14, 2003)

Mmmmmm, dessert.


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 14, 2003)

sorry, one 's' too many


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 16, 2003)

*The common room of Coin's Edge*
Durban's quick dash in and out startles most of the customers, as does Lorcan's dash to the bathing area and then out of the door. Lorcan hears quite a few dismayed voices over the spilled ale.

*Bathing area*
Lorcan manages to surprise both of the elves and Haplo as he dashes in. 
Need Haplo's reaction to move the scene forward


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 16, 2003)

"Whoa! What's going on Lorcan?"


----------



## Jarval (Aug 16, 2003)

But Lorcan is already gone, sprinting up the street after Durban...


----------



## Zhure (Aug 17, 2003)

*Durban*

... who is making excellent time, unencumbered, dashing madly through the streets.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 17, 2003)

Haplo quickly climbs out of the bath tub and pulls on his clothes. With a quick nod to the two bathing elves that seem a little dumbfounded at the sudden action, he leaves the bathing area and sprints through the common room, getting a few curious glances after him.

A few moments later, the quartet arrives to the gate of the mayor's residense. Haplo feels quite chilled thanks to his damp skin. Nothing seems out of the ordinary or different from the way it was when they first arrived.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 17, 2003)

Lorcan shoves open the gates (or climbs over if they're locked), and continues his dead run towards the house.  He throws open the door, and calls out,

"Guards!  Your Lady faces grave danger!  To me!"  Before thundering up the stairs to Chendra's room.


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 18, 2003)

I do what I can to keep up, wondering what exactly is going on...


----------



## Zhure (Aug 18, 2003)

*Durban*

Mentally, Durban calls on his crystal, _ give me an update!_

Dodging past any obstacles, Durban manifests _spiderclimb_ en route to the garden and will climb up the outside window he saw earlier.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 18, 2003)

The four move inside through the gate, suddenly slowed down as if moving through quicksand for a brief moment. The feeling goes over, however, and they dash in. Each in their direction.

*Lorcan, (presuming) Horros, Haplo*
As the three sprint along the corridors, Lorcan's shout draws guards to them. Some of the guards are barely clad, apparently just woken up, but bearing their weapons.
Soon they arrive to the door they were headed at, only to see that two guards (different than the ones before) are already trying to break in, but the door is locked. 

*Durban*
_I can't hear anything anymore. Nobody's gone through here, however._
Durban brings forth his psionic gift, assessing that it will be faster for him to climb over the house instead of circling around it to reach the inner garden to which Chendra's window opens.
_Somebody broke a window in the bath room!_
Durban reaches the top of the building and starts running towards the young lady's room. Halfway there, he sees a figure climbing to the room. He can't see the person clearly because of the darkness of the night, but the figure seems similarly handicapped. Apparently he has gone unnoticed.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Aug 19, 2003)

While catching his breath Horros looks at the door and the men trying to break in assessing the situation.

"Dammit, this is taking too long. Doesn't anyone have an axe or perhaps the key to this door?"


----------



## Zhure (Aug 19, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban will try to use stealth to get closer, then try to ambush the target with an unarmed attack, as he learned in the cold mountain monastery.

(Stunning blow on the first hit, +8 to both Hide and Move Silently. striking to do subdual damage.)


----------



## Jarval (Aug 19, 2003)

Unless a key is immediately forthcoming, Lorcan moves in to aid the guards in their attempt to batter down the door.

"You!"  He says to the nearest guard.  "See if you can find an axe, or the key.  If we're in before you get back, just consider it good fortune."


----------



## Zack2216 (Aug 20, 2003)

I cast flameblade, and yell "Please stand back if the door catches on fire unless you can withstand the flame!" 

I thrust my blade inbetween the doors at the handle in hopes of weakening the lock.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 20, 2003)

You'll have to excuse me, I seem to have misplaced an NPC stat block, and since the action is pretty much simultaneous, I can't continue right now.
It can't be far away...


----------



## Howling Coyote (Sep 1, 2003)

"Enough of this! Move aside!" Horros yells frustrated, and charges the door BUMPING it with his full mass.

Horros has strength of 18.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 1, 2003)

It seems I'll have to rewrite the character, and unfortunately the next time I'll hopefully have the time is next weekend. Sorry for the inconvinience.


----------



## Zack2216 (Sep 19, 2003)

How goes that npc?


----------



## Zhure (Sep 19, 2003)

Zack2216 said:
			
		

> How goes that npc?



heh


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 20, 2003)

Badly, I can't get myself to start making it. If I don't do that in a couple of days, I'll run the darn thing statless.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 20, 2003)

If you want some help with the NPC, make a posting in Rogues' Gallery, and I'm sure someone would help you out.  We'd even promise not to go in there...


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 27, 2003)

Bah, I'll lay that NPC to rest. I'm gonna be running this game more freely. So don't worry if things don't go excactly by the rules.

*Durban*
I just noticed a big typo in my last post. Replace 'room' with 'roof'.  
Durban manages to sneak up to the other person, who seems busy closing a window. He delivers a quick jab at the other's neck, aiming to subdue. However, as a result, the other falls over the edge of the roof. Slow motion begins, you have a chance to catch the person if you want to

*Haplo, Horros, Lorcan*
Haplo calls forth a blade of searing flames, which he then jams to the door. Some of the guards jump back at the sudden flame, some of them making a warding sign against evil. The door starts smoldering and Horros and Lorcan slam against it at the same time, breaking the lock and falling to the floor at the sudden disappearance of resistance.
The first room seems excactly as it was when the three were there the last time.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 27, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban tries to grab the person he just walloped.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 27, 2003)

Sword in hand, Lorcan dashes into Chendra's room, searching for a sign of the girl or trouble of any kind.

"Chendra!  Are you in here?"  He calls out, moving quickly from room to room in Chendra's chambers.


----------



## Zack2216 (Sep 27, 2003)

Are there any doors or such in this room?


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 28, 2003)

*Durban*
The psion manages to catch his adversary by the wrist, dangling almost halfway over the edge himself. The person is quite lightweight with a lean build... and regaining consciousness.

*The Rest*
The map's a couple pages back, Zack.
Lorcan quickly dashes to the dressing room, finds no-one there, and heads to the bath room from there.
The bathroom looks like a scene for a fight. The chair positioned there is overturned and broken and a few pieces of glass in the room from the broken window. Somebody's legs are visible through the window.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 28, 2003)

Lorcan glances through the window quickly, checking to see who the legs belong to.

(I'm waiting to see who it is before I decide on my action.  I don't want to send anyone tumbling off the roof...)


----------



## Zack2216 (Sep 30, 2003)

Haplo runs after Lorcan.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Sep 30, 2003)

Horros quickly rises up and draws his sword while scanning the room. When he saws that nobody is in the room he dashes through the dressing room to the bathroom searching for the mayor's daughter and the intruder.

I seem to have problems staying logged in and posting despite following the instructions on the board.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 30, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban hoists the whoever he hit back onto the roof, and scuttles back from the edge.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 30, 2003)

*Durban*
Durban manages to pull the other up. It would seem his adversary is a human boy in his late teens. At least, that's the impression Durban gets, but it's hard to tell since the other is wearing a face-covering mask.
He looks around and, spotting Durban, pulls away. He eyes the psion for a moment before speaking.
"Who- Who are you?"

*The bathroom gang*  
As the three watch, the legs that can be seen from the window disappear up, accompanied by some grunting in a familiar voice. Judging by the limbness of the legs, the person is being pulled up instead of climbing.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 1, 2003)

Pulled up? Do you mean pulled down?


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 1, 2003)

Up. To the roof.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 1, 2003)

Slightly surprised by the sudden upwards movement of the legs, Lorcan turns and calls back to the guards.

"What's above this room?  Someone has just pulled someone else upwards..."  Lorcan leans out the window, looking up to try and see what's going on above him.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Oct 2, 2003)

Horros puts his head out of the windows and looks up.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 2, 2003)

*Durban*

"I'm up here," Durban enunciates, hoping his voice carries down to his companions in the room below. "I have a masked lad who might be involved..."

To the young man, "I am Durban, assigned to guard the mayor's daughter, who are you. Speak quickly."


----------



## Jarval (Oct 3, 2003)

"Ah, in that case..."  Lorcan ducks back in the window, turning back to the guards.

"Is there any way out onto the roof above?  One of my companions may have apprehended the culprit of Lady Chendra's disappearance."


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 3, 2003)

*Durban*
The young lad opens his mouth, closes it, and opens it again, but no words come out. After a moment, though, he speaks.
"I... I was going to steal the silverware and... I saw somebody on the roof... I though somebody might've come here before me..."
The youngster seems very nervous.

*The rest*
Horros and Lorcan hit their heads together as they both go for the small window. In the end, it's Lorcan who puts his head out of the window. He only sees the edge of the roof, however.

When Lorcan pulls back in and catches one of the guards who are just pouring in to the bathroom, he gets a quick reply.
"Only if you can climb the walls, or get somewhere a long enough ladder."

Some of the guards eye Haplo warily.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 4, 2003)

"Hmmm, we should get on that if Durban can't get off the roof with his guest intact."


----------



## Zhure (Oct 6, 2003)

*Durban*

"Don't struggle or I'll drop you."

Durban continues hoisting the young lad and (using the Spiderclimb), clamber down to the window where his friends are.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 7, 2003)

"I see, never mind then."


----------



## Jarval (Oct 7, 2003)

Lorcan looks over the youth Durban brings through the window, checking him for any concealed weapons.

"So laddy, do you want to tell us what in the name of the Gods you thought you were doing out on the mayor's roof?  And where is Lady Chendra?  Answer quickly, and perhaps we can stop things from going too badly for you."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Oct 7, 2003)

Horros checks his blade's sharpness and is generally trying to look menacing.

Intimidate +3


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 7, 2003)

I don't hide my flaming blade, brandishing it, giving side glances down at the interviewee.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 7, 2003)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 8, 2003)

*Durban*

_Realizing his inability to appear menacing, Durban will merely try to be calm and collected during the interrogation of his prisoner._


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 8, 2003)

Durban scales down the wall, his passenger clinging to him tightly. While the young lad manages to wiggle through the broken window, the psion finds himself unable to pass through with his larger build.

As Lorcan moves over to do a thorough badding on the youngster, the other reflexively takes a step away from him and raises his hands for protection. He relaxes quickly, however, apparently realizing how useless it really is. Lorcan only finds an assortment of pouches on the other's person, one of which contains coinage by judging from the jingle. Presuming you don't go mulling all over his pouches.

The lad seems very distressed as he is guestioned, his eyes darting from one to another and his voice breaking, gaining a little in pitch.
"I'm just a burglar! I don't know where the young miss is... Please, don't hurt me!"


----------



## Jarval (Oct 9, 2003)

"Oh for Gods' sakes man, stop panicking.  If you're who you say you are, we've got very little interest in you."  Lorcan says to the youth, not entirely unkindly.  "Did you see anyone or anything else when you were up there?  Quickly now, for a young woman's wellbeing may depend on your answer."


----------



## Zhure (Oct 9, 2003)

*Durban*

Once he sees the relatively narrow shape of the window. Durban will take a closer look._Is it possible,_ he thinks to himself,_ the mayor's daughter couldn't have come this way?

Durban will also mentally hail his psicrystal, Khim: Did you see where the woman went?_


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 9, 2003)

The lad takes a deep breath and steadies himself before speaking again.
"I... I saw somebody there when I climbed up, but I don't know who or what it was, because its back was turned towards me."
He thinks for a moment, and then continues, "but it had a red cloack, and I'm sure it was bigger than I am."

*Durban*
By your assesment, miss Chendra propably could've fitted through the broken window, but in that case somebody would've had to push or, more likely, pull her through to force her.
Khim's voice comes clear to your mind. _I saw her walking to the dressing room, taking off her dress while doing so. She propably was heading to take a bath._


----------



## Jarval (Oct 9, 2003)

"Good, good.  Did you see were they headed?  I take it they did leave before we arrived?"  Lorcan presses on with his questions.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 11, 2003)

*Durban*

"Khim reports the mayor's daughter went into the bathroom, and never came out. She might've gone out the window, but I see no sign of her up here."


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 12, 2003)

"I only saw one person, but I went to hiding right after I spotted it, so there might have been others."


----------



## Jarval (Oct 14, 2003)

"Damn!"  Lucas turns to the guards.  "Check the streets outside the house, quickly.  One of you accompany myself and my companions while we search the gardens for any sign of where Lady Chendra might have gone.  And lock this lad up for now, just in case we need to speak with him later."

This said, he moves swiftly out of the room and down the stairs, heading for the grounds of the house.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Oct 14, 2003)

Horros heads after Lorcan. "Darn! This isn't good, the mayors going to be really pissed when he hears about this."


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 15, 2003)

"Let us start our search."


----------



## Zhure (Oct 15, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban rushes in to grab his psicrystal, then returns to the rooftop for a bird's-eye view.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 15, 2003)

"Hears about what?" says the mayor worriedly as he rounds a corner. Judging by his clothes, he has been out on the streets and thus doesn't know what has happened.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 16, 2003)

I glance to the other three, looking for some expression so as to know what we should do next.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Oct 16, 2003)

Horros glances at his companions and then stares the mayor in the eyes for a moment while making a decision. "Ah hell, someone's going to say it anyway... um... Sir I regret to inform you that your daughter is missing."


----------



## Jarval (Oct 16, 2003)

"Aye, whoever has taken her must have had close knowledge of your household.  They knew which window led into your daughter's apartment, and what time she would be bathing.  This unfortunately occurred while we where retrieving our equipment from our lodgings, but we were alerted to Lady Chendra's kidnapping by an enchanted alarm stone my companion..."  Lorcan indicates Durban.  "... placed in her room.  We arrived here as quickly as we could, and captured a youth who was attempting to break into your house.  However, I do not belive he is involved in the kidnapping attempt, but he did see a figure standing on the roof.

"We are currently heading out to search the grounds of the house for any signs of where Landy Chenda and her kidnapper might have gone, and your guards are searching the surrounding streets.  With any luck, we should have her back soon."


----------



## Zhure (Oct 16, 2003)

*Durban*

"It's a slim chance, but if any of you are trackers, we can try the rooftop again," Durban says from the sill before he clambers back out.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 16, 2003)

The mayor takes support from the closest wall as he hears the news. His hands shake and his voice comes as a weak and trembling. "No.... it can't be true..."

A few moments pass, and the mayor gets his act together for he still has a city to run. "I... I need to go get some sleep. I need to tell the news to the people tomorrow..." He starts walking away, half-dragging his legs behind himself. "Please... Do your best in finding my daughter..."


There aren't any more guards at the hallway except for two who have been positioned at the -now broken- door. The youth Durban caught has also been taken away, but you don't know where excactly.

*Durban*
From you vantage point at the roof, you can see a score groups of three and four leaving the mayors house and moving off to the streets. But aside from a few stray cats, that's all you can see.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Oct 17, 2003)

Quietly so that only his companions will hear Horros adds "... Or he'll just have an heart attack."

"We better hurry and start looking. My guess is that it would be beneficial to solve this problem before morning."

Horros heads outside.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 18, 2003)

Haplo will follow Horros outside.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 18, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban will use his bird's-eye view to watch those leaving the manor house - paying close attention if anyone might be the captured youth or the mayor himself. _Something strikes me odd about his reaction how can he sleep now?_


----------



## Jarval (Oct 18, 2003)

Lorcan follows the others outside, and begins looking for tracks, starting on the ground just below Chendra's window.

(Wilderness Lore (or Survival, if we've switched to 3.5 without me noticing) +9)


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 18, 2003)

*Lorcan*
As you inspect the ground under the window, carefully making your way around the sharp shards of glass on the ground, you find no evidence of anybody passing upon it, nor are there any marks of ladders or similar, which would be needed to reach the window without magic or psionics. 

*Durban*
You can see no sign of either the youth or the mayor, just the patrol groups that were sent out and the occasional person peeking out of their door to see what the ruckus is about.

*Horros and Haplo*
While Lorcan is busy inspecting the ground itself, you look around, looking for obvious signs of passage and possible hidden persons. But the only thing you find is a glass shard the size of a palm breaking under Horros's boot.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 18, 2003)

"Hmm, odd that the glass as fallen outside the window.  It would suggest that the window was broken from the inside, which is curious to say the least, given the situation we are currently surmising."

Lorcan makes his way around the remainder of the rest of the house, looking for any sign of passage.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Oct 20, 2003)

"Hmm, don't you think it's also strange that there's only this piece of glass. There should be more if a window was broken?"

Horros picks up the piece of glass and checks if it's glass used on windows.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 20, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban will scale down the wall on the side where the window was broken, looking to see if the mayor's daughter was perhaps lowered a floor instead of climbing to the roof.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 20, 2003)

_Why would the glass be outside? This could only mean that someone broke out instead of in, or someone with very good equipment and technique was able to cut through the glass. We will have to check with Durban if his psicrystal noticed anyone go into the wash room before the mayor's daughter._

"Horros, I concur. But what I want to know is how and who."


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 25, 2003)

*All*
Just a matter of clarifying: there are a lot of glass shards on the ground, Horros merely stepped on just one.

*Lorcan*
Moving around the house, you can't really tell if any footprints you find would belong to uninvited visitors. You can clearly identify that certain footprints belong to groups of guards leaving the manor, but the rest might as well be those of a gardener as those of an uninvited visitor.

*Horros*
As far as you know, the glass probably is window glass.

*Durban*
While there are windows on the ground floor, none of them are open or look like they could be opened from the outside.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 25, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban gives up and tries to find the others, in hopes they have a better chance at finding a trail.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 3, 2003)

How come it's me who has to bump?


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 3, 2003)

"Durban, have you found anything out of the ordinary?"


----------



## Zhure (Nov 4, 2003)

*Durban*

"No, I've found nothing. Looks like our plan didn't pan out at all. What do we do now?"


----------



## Jarval (Nov 5, 2003)

"Have every man the city watch can spare out on the streets looking for Chendra.  And I think we should go to a few of the less salubrious taverns in town, and make it clear that Chendra is worth far more to the mayor alive than she is to anyone else."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Nov 6, 2003)

Frustrated by his search Horros joins the group.

"That sounds like a plan. Keep also in mind that there are places the soldiers won't look, not very soon at least."


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 6, 2003)

"D***, if I new who I was looking for, I would be able to ride Tserof over the city..." thinks for a moment "Hey, what about your psicrystal, it's seen her, right? Would it be able to tell me if it sees her while we are flying above?"


----------



## Zhure (Nov 7, 2003)

*Durban*

"Your plan has merit, but I'm afraid Khim's viewing range is very limited. While the crystal can see through virtually any amount of darkness, it can only perceive out to about forty feet. 

"It's certainly better than no plan," Durban says as he hands over his psicrystal.


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 7, 2003)

"Though I was hoping to not attract too much attention, this will work better than nothing. It might be on short notice, but perhaps we should have the mayor calm the ignorant and paranoid masses if histeria breaks out because of me. Then again, I think I might be giving Tserof too much credit."

OOC: Approximately how tall are most of the buildings?


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 7, 2003)

*OoC:* Apart from the mayor's household and a few other higher buildings, they're mostly one floor buldings (and, frankly, I've got no idea how high a normal one is)


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 9, 2003)

OOC: Depends on how well built they are. Most stories are around 10 ft. each.

"Any other ideas before I go to fetch Tserof?"


----------



## Jarval (Nov 10, 2003)

"I think you've hit on a very good idea there.  Let us try a little areal scouting before we take to the streets ourselves.  If we can locate Chendra without her captors knowing, we would gain a considerable advantage."  Lorcan smiles.  "In this case darkness is a real aid to our search.  Khim's a useful chap to have with us."

*OOC:* There are quite a few factors in determining how tall a building would be, but assuming modern ceiling heights and a tiled roof (hence a fairly steep pitch to the roof), I'd guess the buildings would be between 12' and 16'.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Nov 10, 2003)

"Forty feet means that you would have to be right on top of them for Khim to recognize her, and I think Tserof would be bit too noticeable at that range even at night."

Horros thinks for a moment, "Can Tserof carry an another person? The rest of us have seen her also."


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 12, 2003)

"Though Tserof doesn't carry others often, it might be a possibility. What did you have in mind?"


----------



## Howling Coyote (Nov 12, 2003)

"I just thought that another option would be to take one of us with you. This way Tserof could fly higher. There's a problem though, since the rest of us can't see in the darkness that well."


----------



## Zhure (Nov 12, 2003)

*Durban*

"I think the best plan is we split up into two groups, me in one, Haplo in the other, and then have Tserof carry Khim. If Khim spots the girl, he'll alert me, and hopefully Tserof has some way of alerting Haplo? I don't know much about the powers of the nature priests..."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Nov 12, 2003)

"Yes, communication is problem too, but in the end splitting up is far more effective in finding our prey. I just wish we could communicate with each other at least in some way."
Horros looks at Haplo, "So can you communicate with Tserof the same way Durban can with Khim?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 13, 2003)

"Though it is more difficult, it is somewhat possible. He can signal that he has found what he is looking for, but he needs to know the basic description of it's intended target."


----------



## Zhure (Nov 14, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban will give a brief description of the mayor's daughter and hands over his psicrystal.


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 15, 2003)

"Alright, I will take flight as soon as I find Tserof. That is, unless you want me to report back here when I retrieve him."


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 17, 2003)

"Then I'm off."

I as quickly as I can back to the inn stables for Tserof, and instruct it of the situation, who I need it to find, and their descriptions.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 18, 2003)

*Durban*

Durban will continue to search the rooftops via _spiderclimb_ until its duration runs out.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 18, 2003)

The group spends their night searching, some flying, others on the rooftops, and the rest on the streets. But, not counting a few false alarms, they can't locate Chendra or anybody who has seen her after her previous public occasion.

Tired from the search and lack of sleep, the group returns give their report to the mayor an hour after the sun has climbed over the mountain range surrounding the Valley. However, the mayor seems to be still sleeping. According to the guards around, the mayor normally wakes up early.
And to top it off, a young squire comes running for them. 
"The captain of the guard sent me *huff* to ask what we should do with the *puff* culprit from last night, since she *huff* didn't actually steal anything."


----------



## Zhure (Nov 19, 2003)

*Durban*

"I have a theory. Take us to the 'culprit'," Durban says grimly.


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 21, 2003)

"She? I didn't know the thief was a woman. I had assumed she was male. I think that I may be catching on to your surmise. Yes, take us to the burglar."


----------



## Jarval (Nov 21, 2003)

"Oh dear Gods, please let you both be wrong about this.  We're going to look such fools."  Lorcan shakes his head in disbelief.

"Led on, my friends, led on, and let us see if we can draw this matter to a close."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Nov 21, 2003)

Horros starts walking with the others while mumbling to himself, "Dammit I knew it, but did I do something. NO. I had to be both stupid and careless at the same time...

After a moment of tongue slashing himself Horros says clearly, "I really need a drink. Let's get this over with so we can drown ourselves in some tavern."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 21, 2003)

The young squire leads the group through a couple of hallways and down a flight of stairs. They walk along another hallway, one lined with sturdy-looking closed doors, and stop infront of one. The captain of the guard is standing there and looks relieved when he sees the group.
"Ah, you found them. Jimmy probably already told you that we don't have any reason to keep the culprit here any longer."


----------



## Jarval (Nov 22, 2003)

"If we may, we'd like a further word with the culprit, then in all likelihood we can release them"  Lorcan says to the captain.  "I don't think any real harm was intended, but there are a couple of questions I wish to ask."


----------



## Zhure (Nov 22, 2003)

*Durban*

"I think I want to ask her the same question...."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 22, 2003)

The captain of the guard looks a bit puzzled but starts digging the keys from his pocket.
"I dunno why you'd do that... But go ahead..."
A few moments and the door is open.
"Since we don't need to keep her in, I don't think the keys and I are required, so I'll go hear the reports from the patrols last night."
The captain starts walking away, then turns around to yank the squire, Jimmy as he was called, with him. 

The insides of the cell are comparatively nice. There is an actual bed with clean sheets and a simple chair. Light is provided by a small window by the ceiling. 
The young thief was standing on the chair, gazing out from the small opening, but whirled around and sat down on the chair when the door was opened. She is still wearing the mask she had when you first saw her.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 23, 2003)

"If you'd be so good as to remove the mask, m'lady, we might talk in a more civilised manner."  Lorcan sits on the edge of the bed as he speaks.

  "I think you owe myself and my friends both an apology, and an explanation.  I feel there's something going on we're unaware of, and we can't help you unless we have all the facts."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 24, 2003)

The young woman on the chair hesitates for a moment and lowers her gaze. Then, slowly, she raises her hand and pulls down the face-covering part of her mask. To no surprise anymore, the face revealed is that of miss Chendra. While she is clearly trying to keep a determined expression, tears are slowly starting to form in the corners of her eyes.
"I don't want to go back..."


----------



## Jarval (Nov 24, 2003)

"My lady, if we were here just to keep you under lock and key, we would have already escorted you back to your apartments, informed your father, and placed the house guard so you could not escape again.  Be in no doubt, we knew your identity before we entered this room."  Lorcan stands, and pushes cell door closed.

"And yet we have not.  To all knowledge, you are an incompetent thief who we are free to release when we see fit.  The guards have been dismissed, and it would be the easiest of tasks to let you slip now.  But I need to know why you would flee your home, and what is to the best of my knowledge a happy event.  Your father seemed to suffer a parent's concern when we reported you missing.  If we are to leave him in such pain, we need a good reason."  He stops, and looks Chendra squarely in the eye, ready to listen to her words.


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 25, 2003)

Haplo nods in agreement.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 25, 2003)

*Durban*

"Ah, I suspected at the time, then let myself get distracted. Very clever young lady. My friend speaks true. We're only here to protect you, not force you on some path of action."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 25, 2003)

"It's just that... I want to see the world... if I get married, I don't have the freedom! ...you wouldn't understand..."


----------



## Jarval (Nov 26, 2003)

"I understand a little.  I've not been able to have many things I've wanted in life, and belive me my life has been hard at times.

"But how about the man you are to marry?  Do you love him, or is this purely a matter of political convenience?"  Lorcan inquires gently.  "If you're being forced into this marriage, then by the Gods, I'll make sure you're out of this city by the morning."


----------



## Zhure (Nov 26, 2003)

*Durban*

"I too wouldn't want anyone to marry against her wishes," Durban says, concurring with Lorcan.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 26, 2003)

"Well... it is an arranged marriage... but he's a nice boy and all... I think I could learn to love him... with time..."


----------



## Jarval (Nov 26, 2003)

"Would you give us a moment, m'lady?"  Lorcan makes his way out of the cell, then speaks quietly to his companions.

"What are we to do here?  The girl doesn't seem sure of her own mind, but I am loath to leave her to lean to love."  He absently smoothes down his sparse beard with one hand as he speaks.  "If we let her go, we'll have to take some responsibility for her, because Gods know I don't think she can take care of herself.  But if we leave her here, we resign her to a life of confinement."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Nov 27, 2003)

“We’ll normally it would be more or less fine with me whatever decision she makes, but we are currently on her fathers payroll. Normally defying the employer wouldn’t bother me much either, but a mayor is a powerful individual, so we’ve better think this carefully.

“I guess my opinion is that she’s an insecure young lass who probably wouldn’t survive in the real world for long. You do remember how rosy picture she had about the life on the road don’t you.
“I say that we disappoint her by turning her in, and in the end collect our pay from the mayor.”


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 28, 2003)

"It isn't right to cage a bird, but we are under an agreement. Isn't there a way to get both ends of this and tie them together?"

Speeking to the daughter
"Who is this boy that you have to marry, and what is his social status. If you want to travel, it may still be a possibility, but if you want to adventure, that is a different matter."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 1, 2003)

*Durban*

"I believe our agreement was to protect Miss Chendra until the wedding. Not letting her get married just greatly extends our contract."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Dec 2, 2003)

"There is that too. I don't want be her babysitter forever. So if we want to get back on the road again without her accompanying us we better side with her father."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 3, 2003)

*Durban*

"As I see it, we're off on a quest and we protect each other, so if Chendra accompanies us, we'll be protecting her. If she decides to get married, she won't have to go with us anymore.

"It's just a suggestion."


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 4, 2003)

"I agree, her traveling with us will endanger her life. We need to do something to lighten her burden though, but what?"


----------



## Zhure (Dec 8, 2003)

*Durban*

"Well, she certainly has the wits to be an adventurer, and she fooled us for a brief time...."


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 9, 2003)

"Ok, so what if we do take her with us, assuming she wants to go with us specifically, what will we tell her father, to just "Get a new daughter?" We know that she is right here, and we were supposed to protect, and now find her. You know, we need to make a decision, but first," directing my attention and speech to the mayor's daughter, "Do you want to come with us should we leave and decide to not turn you in?"


----------



## Howling Coyote (Dec 9, 2003)

"I can't believe you are considering this. The roads are a dangerous place and we can't always watch her back.
“What if there's a battle, there always is. Can she defend herself? If we have to protect her at the same time someone’s going to get killed, and it isn't necessarily her.
“You can go far with wits alone in a city, but the wilderness is far different matter. Heck if we are lucky she knows how to ride a horse, but that doesn't make her an experienced rider, and before the week is at its end she’s going to be complaining how her body aches.
“And just imagine what will happen when the first storm breaks and we are miles away from civilization. When you are cold, wet and dirty, and have been living by eating rations for several days if not for weeks. 
“That's the moment that she's finally going to break, if not sooner. We've all gone through it, and it sure as hell saps the morale of the strongest and most experienced veteran."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 9, 2003)

Chendra seems genuinely surprised by Haplo's guestion (remember, you are discussing the matter outside the cell). But right behind the surprise comes exitement.
"I... yes... yes, I do want to!"


----------



## Zhure (Dec 10, 2003)

*Durban*

"I think the mayor will be delighted," Durban says sarcastically. "You'll be telling him of your plans, of course? It's the only honorable course of action, Miss Chendra."


----------



## Jarval (Dec 10, 2003)

"Durban has a point, m'lady.  If you were to leave, your father would likely belive you dead."  Locan adds to the argument.  "Such a belief would wound him greatly, I think.  He seemed most distraught when we reported you missing."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 10, 2003)

Chendra blushes as you mention her father.
"I... uhh... I slipped some sleeping drug to his night wine... I don't think he'll be getting up before midday tomorrow..."
She lowers her head in shame.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Dec 11, 2003)

"Well, that explains why he's sleeping like there's no tomorrow."


----------



## Jarval (Dec 11, 2003)

"Oh in the name of the Gods!"  Lorcan puts his face in his hands at Chendra's words.  "Is there any good reason why you did that, or did you need more excitement than just breaking out of the house?"


----------



## Zhure (Dec 12, 2003)

*Durban*

"I suspect she drugged the mayor to make good her escape. Without His Honor sounding the alarm, Chendra might've gotten a two-day head start. Where were you going, Chendra?"


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 13, 2003)

"...Durban got it right...
Daddy could've denied permission from all ships to leave port.. and I had the intention of going aboard one..."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 14, 2003)

*Durban*

"Whence were you bound, Miss Chendra?" Durban asks.


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 15, 2003)

"Indeed..."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 15, 2003)

"I wasn't excactly sure... Propably to the Warrior Kingdom to pick up some martial skills."


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 16, 2003)

"Ok, now that we are seriously considering letting her lead her own life, should we go ahead and let her go on her way?"


----------



## Howling Coyote (Dec 16, 2003)

"Well my answer is still no. This is insane, and can't possibly have a happy ending."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 17, 2003)

*Durban*

"Think of how few 'adventuring' skills we each possessed when we began. If we can adventure, why not Chendra? Surely her guile alone can warrant her a place among us. 

"Besides I suspect her father the mayor may have a change of heart about this arranged marriage once he hears we are accepting the girl in our troupe. If he doesn't, we are still obligated to protect her -- I don't see our obligation extending to forcing her into an arranged marriage she finds so distasteful."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Dec 18, 2003)

Horros looks at Durban angrily. After a moment of silence he says, "Fine, have it your way."

While still keeping his eye contact with Durban, "Listen up missy. The road is a harsh place to be, and don't you be counting that I will always be there for you."

After his statement Horros turns towards the exit and starts striding towards it.
"I'm going to get that drink now."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 18, 2003)

*Durban*

"It isn't my way, Horros," Durban says, "it's a suggestion. The real decision is Chendra's. It's up to us whether we back her on it or leave her hanging.

"I'd much prefer she stay here nice and safe with some boy she loves, having many children and a wonderful life, but I suspect she won't do that. I also think her father will change his mind once she confronts him Either way we won't be culpable of dragging her into an adventuring career she's already decided on for herself."


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 18, 2003)

"Lets hope that what decision she does make doesn't bring unnecessary harm to anyone. So, what is your choice?" I say, looking to Chendra.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 19, 2003)

Lorcan looks to Chendra, awaiting her answer.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 19, 2003)

Nobody asked her anything (or my eyesight needs a check  ). You are still talking outside the cell, but I'll play along since I understood.
Oh, and a big hurray to vacations!

Chendra seems a bit wary, probably considering the possibility that you are just making fun of her, but then answers with eagerness.
"I'd love to come with your group. I know we'd have lots of fun... well, lots of fun carefully."


----------



## Jarval (Dec 20, 2003)

"Oh Gods, let's let the lass come with us."  Lorcan looks exasperated with himself, his companions, and the girl who put them in this position.

_I do hope this is the right choice, but I can't leave her here to be wed to a man not her own choice.  Hells, they do things differently in the cities..._


----------



## Zhure (Dec 20, 2003)

*Durban*

"We anxiously await what the Mayor will say. I'm sure he'll be delighted at the news," Durban says sarcastically.


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 23, 2003)

"I hope that we won't be tried for teason or something due to this, but yes, we must inform the mayor. Once he wakes, of course."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 23, 2003)

"Do we really have to? I doubt he'll be jumping from joy when he hears about this... especially when he finds out he's been out for over a day..."


----------



## Jarval (Dec 24, 2003)

"If we don't tell your father, we open ourselves up to potential future trouble, ranging from breach of contract all the way up to kidnapping and treason.  Unless you want to see us in a court of law, then yes, we must speak with your father first."  Lorcan says emphatically.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 24, 2003)

*Durban*

"It's absolutely imperative you speak with your father before deciding on a final course of action," Durban says.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 24, 2003)

"But then what are we to do untill the lord mayor awakens?"
Maybe consciously, maybe not, Chendra shifts to her formal voice.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 26, 2003)

*Durban*

"Perhaps it would be best for you to await him here," Durban says, gesturing at the cell.


----------



## Zack2216 (Dec 31, 2003)

"That may be a good idea. Someone may recognize you outside these walls."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 1, 2004)

"Aye, wait here for tonight.  We will tell the guards that you are being kept for further questioning, and this is reasonably well appointed chamber.  A great, great deal better than many of the jails I've seen."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 1, 2004)

"Well, it is one of our city's prides, humane holding cells that is. And I guess you are right."
With that, Chendra pulls the mask to cover her face again and goes to sit at the side of the bed.

So do you want to do anything for this day, or will we fast-forward to the next day and your meeting with the mayor?


----------



## Jarval (Jan 1, 2004)

(*OOC:* I'm happy to move forwards to the next day.)


----------



## Zhure (Jan 2, 2004)

*Durban*

Durban settles down in front of the cell door.

"I'll take first watch."

 Forwarding is fine with me as well.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 2, 2004)

OOC: sounds good to me


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 2, 2004)

That's three out of four. It shall be done.

The night passes uneventfully, one of you keeping guard at the door to Chendra's holding cell while the others sleep at the guards' chambers. 

The next day, sometime before midday, you are finally allowed to see the mayor. The room you are lead to is one you've not been to before and looks like the mayor's office. While the mayor himself is up and moving, he still seems very drowsy. 
"I hear from my guards that they've found nothing, I hope you have better news."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 3, 2004)

"We have news.  Your daughter is safe, unharmed, and under this roof."  Lorcan starts, hoping that this good news will lighten the mayor's mood.  "However, Lady Chendra wishes to speak with you as soon as is convenient.  Should I show her in?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 4, 2004)

"By all means! But if she indeed is under this roof, how come my guards haven't been notified so they could keep her safe?"


----------



## Zhure (Jan 5, 2004)

*Durban*

"I believe your guards are aware of her presence, or at least should be. I'm sure Chendra will be happy to fill in all the details," Durban says reassuringly.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 6, 2004)

"I'll show her in."  Lorcan quickly leaves the room, jogging down to the cell.

"Chendra?  Your father will see you now.  Do you want myself and my friends present while you speak with him, or do you want your discussion to be private?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 6, 2004)

"I'd rather you leave us in private. I wouldn't wish to undermine his authority by opposing him while there are others present."
Chendra is still wearing her 'thief garb', but the mask is hanging by her sash. She takes a deep breath to calm herself before entering her father's office.
It feels somehow wrong, whe she simply says "Hello Father" upon entering. And it is also quite eerie when they both say almost simultaneously "will you please excuse us".


----------



## Jarval (Jan 8, 2004)

"Gladly.  Come on fellows, let us give these good people their privacy."  Stepping back out of the Mayor's office, Lorcan takes a seat in the corridor outside, awaiting Chendra and her father's decision.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 8, 2004)

Once outside of the room "It almost sounds like both parties are used to this occurance..." I say to the others once the door is closed.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jan 8, 2004)

"Yes, I got the same picture as you did. This probably has happened before, and that means the answer is most likely no."

OOC: Sorry for not posting for a while. I was on my Cristmas vacation.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 8, 2004)

*Durban*

"Agreed," Durban says in the hall with the others. "I suspect father and daughter have played similar games many times in the past."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 10, 2004)

"If they have, then good.  Makes it look entirely like Chendra's idea, and not our responsibility."  Lorcan seems pleased with this.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 10, 2004)

While you can't make out the words through the door, you can clearly make out the angry tone of the mayor and the pleading tone of Chendra as they are engaged in a conversation.
They continue for several minutes untill you can no longer hear them. A few more minutes go by before you hear the mayor calls for you. Judging by his tone, you can't tell which one of them had to yield.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 10, 2004)

"Might be worth being ready to make a speedy exit..."  Apprehensively, Lorcan approaches the door.  Stepping in, he cautiously meets the Mayor's gaze.

"Yes, your Honour?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 11, 2004)

"Well, so long as we don't have to fight our way out..." I say, quietly, to the others before we enter.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 12, 2004)

When you enter the room, you find the mayor and her daughter standing near the back wall of the room. They are both facing to the door, Chendra standing a few steps behind her father. When all of you are in and the door closed, the mayor speaks.
"I have understood that you have offered to take my daughter with you on your travels, is that correct?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 12, 2004)

Haplo looks to the others, then back to the mayor "Yes, but not by force."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 12, 2004)

"We did indeed make such an offer, my lord, but only with her best interests in mind."  Lorcan says quickly.

"If she is as intent on leaving the city as she seems to be, we felt it better for her to be in the company of people you could trust to keep her safe.  We offered her no encouragement in the matter, as we thought such a momentous decision on her future best made unbiased and was purely between yourself and Lady Chendra."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jan 13, 2004)

Horros quietly observes the situation clearly discontent.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 13, 2004)

"Hrmph..." is what comes out of the mayor. He looks the four of you from tip to toe, as if he had just seen you for the first time.
"I guess you have a point." He lets out a sigh. "And that's why I've decided to agree."
Chendra's eyes suddenly light up. Apparently the mayor hadn't told her what his decision was. She wraps her hands around her father and starts repeating "thankyouthankyou" all over again.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jan 13, 2004)

Horros twitches from surprise, and looks at the mayor and his daughter for a moment completely speechless...

 "Um, Sir have you given this decision a really careful thought."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 13, 2004)

"Uhm, yes, I have. And I am hoping this is a trait that will get forged out of her on her travels."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 13, 2004)

_Ah...  Didn't expect the old man to say that..._  Lorcan tries to gather his now scattered thoughts.

"Um, yes...  Right...  We'll keep a good watch on her for you, my lord."  He says slowly.  "Is there anything else?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 13, 2004)

"For the most part, yes."
The mayor pauses for a moment, apparently pondering something. Chendra has stopped repeating 'thankyou', but is still holding her arms around him.
"I take it you are staying at an inn? You can tell the owner that I'll be taking care of your pays for your stay. 
When do you think you'll be continuing your travels, and where are you bound?"


----------



## Zhure (Jan 14, 2004)

*Durban*

"Our exact goals aren't really clear to us. Xan Yae is sending us on a holy mission - we're hoping for additional visions at some point. Until then, we are merely ... wandering ... for lack of a better term. When something important shows up, we try to tackle it."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 20, 2004)

"That sounds accurate." _But what do we with her when we start our hunt..._


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 20, 2004)

"Hrmph... I see... When do you think you will be ready to move forward from this beautiful city of ours? Not that I wish to rush you, but so I can have the necessary equipment together for Chendra."
Speaking her name, the mayor turns to Chendra.
"And you, young miss, are to take a bath immediately. There will be plenty of time for you to go unwashed."
Chendra curtseys first to her father, then to the rest of you and hurries out of the room.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 22, 2004)

"Hmmm. I believe that our original intention was to leave after we had rested and resupplied." Looking to the other party members, "So, when sounds like a good time to leave. I believe 3 days at the most is all we'll need, if not less."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 22, 2004)

*Durban*

"Mister Mayor, I'm surprised at your response, but am prepared to see it through. I can only recommend Miss Chendra be given plenty of easily transportable foodstuff and light weapons with which she is familiar, as well as sturdy clothing.

"I'll return to my room and meditate, hoping for a sign from Xan Yae as how to proceed and where we're going exactly." Durban bows and when given leave will return to his room as he promised.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 22, 2004)

The mayor smiles at Durban's comment.
"I'm going to let you in on a little secret. You see, while I like the lad that Chendra was to be wedded with, I'm not on equally good terms with his parents. And I'm going to enjoy for weeks the expression they'll have when I tell them that Chendra has run away."
He chuckles, apparently quite able to imagine their expressions already.
"You may go now, if I have need of you before three days have passed, I'll send somebody for you."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 22, 2004)

"Thank you, my lord."  Lorcan bows to the Mayor, and quickly makes his way out of the room.

Once outside, Lorcan leans back against the wall, a look of shock on his face.

"Never, ever trust the parents to be sane.  Gods, I didn't expect the Mayor to let her go."  He shakes his head, then glances at his companions.  "Don't worry lads, I'll take responsibility for her.  I think it's my fault we're landed with her, so it's only fair."

_Oh, so easily are your fine words of freedom and charity abandoned.  Pull yourself together man, and take on this challenge._  Shaking his head once again, Lorcan follows Durban back to the tavern, settling himself in front of the inn's fireplace, and ordering a bottle of wine.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 23, 2004)

*Durban*

"I'll take equal blame, Lorcan," Durban says. "T'was my idea in the first place and it still seemed the most equitable plan that allowed us to keep our word. I suppose it just means our protection of Chendra will last awhile longer than we expected."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 23, 2004)

"We shouldn't blame ourselves for anything. This was a choice the group made." 

I will go to the stable and check on Tserof.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jan 23, 2004)

Horros grumbles at Haplos words.

 "Well I'll make it just clear once more. I'm not watching out for her anymore than necessary. If she can't take care of herself that's YOUR problem."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 23, 2004)

The group leaves the mayor's household and heads back to the Coin's Edge, Haplo entering the staples while the rest go straight inside.

*Haplo*
As you enter the staples, you notice that new horses have come in. Most of them look like they have been breeded especially for warfare.
Tserof is happy when he sees you, scampering over to greet you. He expresses that he doesn't excactly enjoy the small space reserved for him, but is otherwise fine.

*The rest of the group*
As you enter the inn, something seems out of place. It takes a moment for you to notice that the noise level is consideraply lower than it was the last time you were here. But besides that, everything seems as it was; people drinking their drinks, others enjoying a warm meal.

*Lorcan*
Just as you are heading your way to take a seat near the fireplace, you notice that a quite large group is currently occupying almost all the seats there. The group seems to be discussing something that they don't want others to hear since they are talking with hushed tones.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 24, 2004)

*Durban*

Durban, unused to taverns, pays no attention to the change in atmosphere of the bar and tries to find a warm place by the fire.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 25, 2004)

Lorcan makes an annoyed sound at all the best seats having been taken, and takes a look at the group surrounding the fire.  If any of the inn's staff are close at hand, he'll order a glass of brandy.


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 25, 2004)

"Hmm..." After giving Tserof one last love pat, I will enter the inn, looking for the others.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 25, 2004)

*Haplo*
Your companion is a bit dismayed at you leaving it so soon, but doesn't object.
As you walk through the front door of the Coin's Edge, you come to a common room that doesn't have too many free seats. You see that your friends are just settling in on a table some distance from the fireplace. Apparently those are the closest seats available as things stand.

*Others*
You find a table not too far from the fireplace, but not exactly as close as you'd like. Lorcan gives his order to a maid who is heading to the kitchen with half a dozen empty mugs in her hands.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 26, 2004)

*Durban*

Durban pulls his feet up and sits oddly in one of the chairs. "This whole town thing isn't nearly as intimidating as I originally thought it would be, but there sure are a lot of people.

"Does anyone have a plan on where we're going next?"


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 26, 2004)

"It looks like there may be a couple new warriors in our midst. Horses bred for war are taking residence in the stables. On a different topic, I'm not really sure what we're going to do..."

OOC: I remember something about the party going further north, looking for a specific person. I could be wrong though. That, and I don't want to try to find the post saying what either... Of course, I could be wrong, my mind having made it up. Dalamar, did you mention something like that earlier?


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 26, 2004)

Alexander VonStone, the head of security for the caravan you met back in Part 1, mentioned a friend of his. Elean Kindeye from the city of Ouluan, a wizardess who, you were told, enjoys riddles.
The original reason you decided to head to North was due to the increased undead activity there, but there's nothing forcing you to go that route. As far as I am concerned, you could go somewhere and start a smithy if you wanted to.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 28, 2004)

*Durban*

Durban's meditations remind him of the increased undead activities alleged in the north, and he brings it to his friends' attention.

"I think north might be where we need to go. Especially with all the stories of undead abounding there. I'm sure Lorcan as a paladin won't like, and Xan Yae would be happy for me to investigate."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 29, 2004)

"Aye, heading north seems like the soundest plan.  If we pass near Ouluan, we should try and see Alexander VonStone's friend, and pass on his message, but otherwise we can make a pretty direct path."  Lorcan says.

"Anything we can do to reduce the numbers of undead will please me, and I'm sure Chendra will appreciate the excitement.  It might be better not to be too specific about where we intend to go when we speak with the Mayor, however."


----------



## Howling Coyote (Jan 30, 2004)

"North seems fine to me. After all it was our original direction as far I understood things."


----------



## Zack2216 (Jan 30, 2004)

"North it is then."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 30, 2004)

The same maid who took Lorcan's order brings him the glass of brandy as the four are talking.

At a table farther away, a fight starts up, but ends when both of the combatants are so drunk they can't keep standing if they try to take a swing to the other.


----------



## Zack2216 (Feb 2, 2004)

OOC: Unless anything important is happening for the next couple days up until our departure, should/could we just skip ahead?


----------



## Zhure (Feb 2, 2004)

*Durban*

Durban looks ready to bolt from the room when the bar fight breaks out but musters up the will to stay. After the fight dwindles down, he seems to relax.

 Moving ahead is fine, unless there're important plot points.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Feb 2, 2004)

OOC: Can't think of anything to do either, so let's just move on.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 4, 2004)

Lorcan is going to make sure the Mayor outfits Chendra with suitable equipment before she leaves the city, but other than that has nothing else planned.  He'll see if he can find a theatre doing any interesting plays, try to find out if there are any concerts taking place, but these are strictly leisure pursuits.  He's ready to go as soon as everyone else is.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'll wrap things up come weekend, now I don't have the time due to exams. It will also be the start of a new part of our story.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Feb 23, 2004)

If someone hasn't noticed yet the next part has started in a new thread.

Smashed World, Part III


----------



## Zhure (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks, I hadn't noticed. LOL. I almost never check the main threads, but instead rely on saved links. 
Greg


----------

